# Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros



## Covid Bryant (4 Ene 2021)

Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros

Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve

León se cubre de nieve

El father time os pone a los tontos en vuestro sitio, como lo hará con los chupapollas retrasados del timovirus.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (4 Ene 2021)

Los 100tifikos


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Los 100tifikos



suena a los *ejpertos *del timovirus


----------



## dabrute (4 Ene 2021)

Estamos bajo el agua desde los 90.

Por los mismos expertos.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Ene 2021)

y decian que en asturias iba a tener la climatologia de las palmas de gran canaria, habia que agarrar a unos cuantos de esos hijos de puta , llevarlos a lena y dejarlos en pelotas en medio de un descampado


----------



## Talabera (4 Ene 2021)




----------



## Scire (4 Ene 2021)

Agoreros sinvergüenzas.

Podrían dedicarse a estudiar para crear máquinas y descubrir fuentes de energía más eficientes en lugar de publicar estudios de mierda promocionados por ideólogos amenazando con el fin del mundo.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ene 2021)

climate4you SnowCover


----------



## Efraim (4 Ene 2021)

En mi pueblo van a estar más de una semana con máximas por debajo de cero. Incluso se esperan días de máximas en torno a los -6º. Y desde luego toda la nieve que quieras.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Ene 2021)

Yo no soy muy calentologo, la verdad, pero lo cierto es que en los últimos años es difícil encontrar periodos fríos respecto a lo que corresponde y fácil encontrarlos cálidos, por lo menos en España.
Eso sí, ahora mismo no hay ninguna catástrofe medioambiental en ningún sitio como se nos venía advirtiendo hace décadas por los alarmistas de turno.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talabera (4 Ene 2021)

Ahora mismo estamos a 20 bajo cero en el centro de murcia


----------



## INE (4 Ene 2021)

Ayer heló en Sevilla capital, por ejemplo. Los Pirineos están petados de nieve de este a oeste y de norte a sur. Mientras sin poder ir a esquiar.


----------



## Torimbia (4 Ene 2021)

Contraviniendo las normas del foro, me he leído el enlace. Y de lo que habla es de la no viabilidad de estaciones de esquí por debajo de la cota de los 2000.
Si tenemos en cuenta las estaciones de la Cordillera Cantábrica y esta última decena de años, llevan camino de acertar.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2021)

¿Pero aún hay gente que cree en los cientontificos y en el cienticifismo? La ciencia, otra cosa a tomar por culo.


----------



## Derroition Man (4 Ene 2021)




----------



## John Connor (4 Ene 2021)

Afirmaciones como esa tienen consecuencias porque mucha gente va planeando su futuro pensando "y si me compro un apartamento en no se donde y resulta que por el cambio climático me lo tengo que comer..."

Esa gente debería responder en los tribunales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2021)

Los expertos dicen que...


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ene 2021)

comité de 100tifikos compuesto por lobistas, periodistas, veganos, gretas y otros gilipollas. Que se vengan a la meseta a vender piñas coladas


----------



## sirpask (4 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los expertos dicen que...



El coronavirus no es como la gripe...


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Ene 2021)

cambio climatico = HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## F8K (4 Ene 2021)




----------



## cortoplacista (4 Ene 2021)

A Greta vas.


----------



## Sanchijuela (4 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien sabe si nos queda alguna playa en el litoral mediterráneo?

2020: El Mediterráneo sin playas. CR280

Así todo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Ene 2021)

ya que esta gente seguirá cobrando por su "trabajo" lo mínimo es una buena paliza por colaboracionistas.


----------



## INE (4 Ene 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Contraviniendo las normas del foro, me he leído el enlace. Y de lo que habla es de la no viabilidad de estaciones de esquí por debajo de la cota de los 2000.
> Si tenemos en cuenta las estaciones de la Cordillera Cantábrica y esta última decena de años, llevan camino de acertar.



El problema de la CC es su atlanticidad, de manera que hoy puede haber 2 metros de nieve y mañana te viene un frente atlántico con isos altas que te deja 150 litros de agua a cualquier cota y barre la nieve. Pero eso siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Ratzel (4 Ene 2021)

El negocio del siglo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Ene 2021)

me gustan estos hilos de owneds

sep

poned más predicciones de subnormales y vendidos de hace unos años por favor

que se vea la credibilidad que tienen

90% de fallo, son el puto faro que me guía, leyéndolos ya te puedes hacer una idea de lo que no va a pasar


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (4 Ene 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 532418



¿Todo eso es para Greta Thurnberg?


----------



## Talabera (4 Ene 2021)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> ¿Todo eso es para Greta Thurnberg?



Bueno la alquilo por horas tengo muchas clientas


----------



## Discordante (4 Ene 2021)

La gente siempre ha hecho predicciones mas o menos acertadas el problema es que nunca antes habia habido la capacidad para sellar el destino de miles de millones de personas basadas en ellas.


----------



## Talabera (4 Ene 2021)

Discordante dijo:


> La gente siempre ha hecho predicciones mas o menos acertadas el problema es que nunca antes habia habido la capacidad para sellar el destino de miles de millones de personas basadas en ellas.



Pues imagínate si la dice el BOÑIGOTM del jotazeta


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Ene 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si nos queda alguna playa en el litoral mediterráneo?
> 
> 2020: El Mediterráneo sin playas. CR280
> 
> Así todo.



Muy buena

esa es otra

hijos de la gran puta, pueden decir lo que quieran sin consecuencias


----------



## Karlb (4 Ene 2021)

Bua chaval.


----------



## Torimbia (4 Ene 2021)

Venga, no leáis la noticia. No sea que os vaya a empeorar la hernia. Ya os la copio/pego yo. Y si alguno es excepcionalmente vago, incluso para los estándares de burbuja, se lo resumo: ni remotamente dice que no vaya a nevar por debajo de los 2000 metros de altitud. La cosa va de estaciones de esquí.


_"Los estudios de los científicos y de los expertos en cambio climático avalan la sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla y León de paralizar la construcción de la estación de esquí de San Glorio. El argumento judicial de que las instalaciones no resultarían rentables a causa del calentamiento global del planeta es compartido por buena parte de los participantes en el Congreso Mundial de Turismo de Nieve, celebrado hace sólo unos días en Andorra. Los ponentes, de prestigio internacional, auguran que el cambio climático conllevará una subida general de las temperaturas y una reducción de las precipitaciones que hará inviable la práctica del esquí por debajo de los 2.000 metros de altitud a la vuelta de poco más de una década. Cabe recordar que la estación planteada en San Glorio, en su vertiente leonesa, está por encima de esa cota, mientras que las estaciones de la cordillera, Valgrande-Pajares, Fuentes de Invierno, San Isidro y Alto Campoo, dispone de un dominio esquiable de entidad por debajo de esa cota, que sólo alcanzan las dos últimas. Como consecuencia, todas ellas se verían abocadas al cierre, salvo que instalaran potentísimos sistemas de innivación artificial en sus zonas más altas, algo que dispararía los costes de las instalaciones. Además, los especialistas advierten de que su pervivencia también depende de que sean capaces de presentar una oferta de ocio , sin una dependencia exclusiva de la nieve." _


----------



## h2o ras (4 Ene 2021)

¿La Greta ahora ya no llora?


----------



## Manufacturer (4 Ene 2021)

h2o ras dijo:


> ¿La Greta ahora ya no llora?



Llorará, es como la gata flora de las élites.


----------



## INE (4 Ene 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Venga, no leáis la noticia. No sea que os vaya a empeorar la hernia. Ya os la copio/pego yo. Y si alguno es excepcionalmente vago, incluso para los estándares de burbuja, se lo resumo: ni remotamente dice que no vaya a nevar por debajo de los 2000 metros de altitud. La cosa va de estaciones de esquí.
> 
> 
> _"Los estudios de los científicos y de los expertos en cambio climático avalan la sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla y León de paralizar la construcción de la estación de esquí de San Glorio. El argumento judicial de que las instalaciones no resultarían rentables a causa del calentamiento global del planeta es compartido por buena parte de los participantes en el Congreso Mundial de Turismo de Nieve, celebrado hace sólo unos días en Andorra. Los ponentes, de prestigio internacional, auguran que el cambio climático conllevará una subida general de las temperaturas y una reducción de las precipitaciones que hará inviable la práctica del esquí por debajo de los 2.000 metros de altitud a la vuelta de poco más de una década. Cabe recordar que la estación planteada en San Glorio, en su vertiente leonesa, está por encima de esa cota, mientras que las estaciones de la cordillera, Valgrande-Pajares, Fuentes de Invierno, San Isidro y Alto Campoo, dispone de un dominio esquiable de entidad por debajo de esa cota, que sólo alcanzan las dos últimas. Como consecuencia, todas ellas se verían abocadas al cierre, salvo que instalaran potentísimos sistemas de innivación artificial en sus zonas más altas, algo que dispararía los costes de las instalaciones. Además, los especialistas advierten de que su pervivencia también depende de que sean capaces de presentar una oferta de ocio , sin una dependencia exclusiva de la nieve." _



Ya lo he explicado antes, el problema de la CC siempre ha sido su atlanticidad mientras que los Pirineos son mucho más continentales, dejando aparte su mayor altura. La CC nunca ha sido lugar para estaciones de esquí salvo puntos muy concretos.


----------



## IQMaxx (4 Ene 2021)

Los cientificos son los nuevos tontos


----------



## Torimbia (4 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Ya lo he explicado antes, el problema de la CC siempre ha sido su atlanticidad mientras que los Pirineos son mucho más continentales, dejando aparte su mayor altura. La CC nunca ha sido lugar para estaciones de esquí salvo puntos muy concretos.



No, si leí tu respuesta. Y tienes toda la razón. Pero van cuarenta entradas y la mecánica es la de siempre. Entre que el periodista tituló lo que le salió de los huevos y que todo Dios sólo se lee ese título (y a veces no por completo) tenemos una pila de gente hablando de cosas tan parecidas a la noticia como un huevo a una castaña.


----------



## avioneti (4 Ene 2021)

grandes expertos, en revistas cientificas de prestigio...jaja jaja y jjajajajaj


----------



## Busher (4 Ene 2021)

Y el ozono OK, el CO2 OK, todo OK salvo el COVID y el agua, que por lo visto ha interrumpido su ciclo eterno porque el hombre blanco ha descubierto la forma de romperlo para siempre... ahora agua que usamos es agua que desaparece para siempre y el calentamiento global va a llevar a que, indefectiblemente, los continentes queden anegados a la vez que dejara de haber evaporacion en los crecientes y cada vez mas calidos oceanos y por tanto tampoco habra lluvias en las escasas hectareas de tierra seca rodeada de mar que quedaran en el planeta.

Y todo eso por culpa de los varones blancos heteropatriarcales, que somos lo peor de lo peor y ademas poseemos la capacidad para vulnerar las leyes fisicas.


----------



## jolu (4 Ene 2021)

Hay que recordar que Echenique es 100tísico.

Y dicen que es de los mejores, imaginad los malos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2021)

No son errores, son trolas, joder.

Pero muy bien traído, la pena es que salvo el opener y un par mas, el resto no os empanais y os creeis que son fallos, y no cosas dichas a mala fe

Y de la capa de ozono seguro que la hemeroteca nos daria mas, con eso de que moriríamos todos de cancer de piel y demas


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



Para estos "cientificos" no se trata de acertar, tener razon o decir la verdad, sino que llevan 12 años viviendo del calentamiento hueval.


----------



## aris (4 Ene 2021)

No pasa nada; la teoría del cambio climático es la que nunca falla y siempre acierta:

- Que nieva mucho, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que nievo poco, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que no nieva, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que en vez nevar llueve mucho, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que no llueve nada, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que las playas desaparecen, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que las playas aumentan, es culpa del cambio climático.

- Que hay sequía, es culpa del cambio climático.

Da igual si hace mucho calor, mucho frío, si hace viento o no sopla nada de aire; siempre será culpa del cambio climático, la teoría del cambio climático siempre gana.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2021)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo no soy muy calentologo, la verdad, pero lo cierto es que en los últimos años es difícil encontrar periodos fríos respecto a lo que corresponde y fácil encontrarlos cálidos, por lo menos en España.
> Eso sí, ahora mismo no hay ninguna catástrofe medioambiental en ningún sitio como se nos venía advirtiendo hace décadas por los alarmistas de turno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



españa tiene el unico desierto de europa
eso es una pista de lo calido que puede llegar a ser partes del pais
asi que el hecho de que haya cacacacalidez y cacacacalor en españa es algo NORMAL

tb puede nevar a veces y bastante, poque hay montaña de sobra, hay elevacion, pero eso ya depende de si viene agua para poder convertirse en nieve, y de mas factores, que haya años que no hace mucho frio en españa no es raro, recordemos que es el unico pais de europa que tiene desierto y que en general es un pais mas bien calido

yo no veo el calentamiento hueval por ninguna parte, en boston va a seguir nevando en invierno, en nueva york a seguir haciendo calor pegajoso en verano, y en elda va a seguir oliendo a caca de forero, lo de siempre

de hecho, solo por hablar de ello la tele ya es una pista bastante gorda de si existe y es real o es otra invencion de mierda

¿estuvieron hace 2 años hablando de greta todos los dias en la tele? SI
¿que significa eso? lo unico que puede significar: invencion de mierda


----------



## rikitiki (4 Ene 2021)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo no soy muy calentologo, la verdad, pero lo cierto es que en los últimos años es difícil encontrar periodos fríos respecto a lo que corresponde y fácil encontrarlos cálidos, por lo menos en España.
> Eso sí, ahora mismo no hay ninguna catástrofe medioambiental en ningún sitio como se nos venía advirtiendo hace décadas por los alarmistas de turno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Cierto. Los únicos cambios ambientables de cierta magnitud. se dan por la mano de la actividad humana. pero por acciones bastante más directas y visibles que el "etereo" cambio climatico, como la deforestación, la aparicion de nuevas plagas y especies invasoras debido al comercio mundial, La colonización de espacios naturales por la poblacion humana creciente, la sobre-pesca en los mares, contaminación y sobre-explotacion de rios y acuferos. y no son descubrimientos nuevos. son continuación de lo que llevamos haciendo en el planeta desde que salimos de Africa.

Los mensajes alarmistas del cambio climatico (aunque fuera cierto en cierto modo) nos ha enseñado que los cientificos se equivocan más que una escopeta de feria a la hora de predecir el futuro. y los comunicadores que nos transmites sus mensajse o son imbeciles o responden a una agenda oculta.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2021)

Oh, qué sorpresa!! Unos modelos de mierda que no han acertado ni una sola vez, se han vuelto a equivocar!!! Hay Dios mío 


A ver qué estos cabrones han sacado al sol de sus putos modelos, por no ser relevante según estos fieras a sueldo. Ahí está como una constante, con dos cojones. 

Es muy triste comprobar que toda la sociedad está podrida hasta la médula, empezando por los científicos dependientes de subvenciones(todos?)


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (4 Ene 2021)

Bujero de ozono, calentamiento hueval, el agua que se acaba, los seis millones de judios gaseados en cámaras nikon, el colesterol asesino, el papayavirus y la plandemia...El caso es tener siempre al borrego con miedo en el cuerpo y con sentimiento de culpa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ene 2021)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Bujero de ozono, calentamiento hueval, el agua que se acaba, los seis millones de judios gaseados en cámaras nikon, el colesterol asesino, el papayavirus y la plandemia...El caso es tener siempre al borrego con miedo en el cuerpo y con sentimiento de culpa.



te dejas el jenaro que mata más que el timovirus, los transjenaros, los moronegros son hamegos etc

nwo a todo trapo, poniendo un trapo en la boca a la macacada


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2021)

Y el mar subirá 1 metro uy medio y se llevará todos los edificios de la costa.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2021)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Bujero de ozono, calentamiento hueval, el agua que se acaba, los seis millones de judios gaseados en cámaras nikon, el colesterol asesino, el papayavirus y la plandemia...El caso es tener siempre al borrego con miedo en el cuerpo y con sentimiento de culpa.



Que perra tiene mi medico con el colesterol ,e quiere quitar de comer todo lo bueno y que me medique a diario.

Con la de gente con colesterol a mas de 250 que llega a los 95 años como una rosa en mi familia. Todos los viejos de mi familia tenian el colesterol por las nubes y como una rosa estaban.


----------



## Manteka (4 Ene 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si nos queda alguna playa en el litoral mediterráneo?
> 
> 2020: El Mediterráneo sin playas. CR280
> 
> Así todo.



En parte es verdad. En 2020 se han prohibido las playas.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2021)

Pues las barbaridades que se decian desde los 80, 90... del kaos que iba a ser el clima en España....

Ibamos a morir todos en el 2020. El mar se lleva las ciudades costeras, ya no habrá inviernos, tendremos el clima de Marruecos, ya no habrá lluvias, el bujero de ozono nos va a matar, el Artico se derrite y el mar sube tropecientos metros..... etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Manteka (4 Ene 2021)

Ahora hay mas agua que antes. Hace 30 años mi abuela me pegaba con la mangera cada vez que la dejaba goteando un poco en el campo. Había años que no teníamos agua ni si quiera para plantar cebollas. Hace mas de 20 años que no falta el agua


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (4 Ene 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que perra tiene mi medico con el colesterol ,e quiere quitar de comer todo lo bueno y que me medique a diario.
> 
> Con la de gente con colesterol a mas de 250 que llega a los 95 años como una rosa.



El colesterol alto es una protección natural del cuerpo contra enfermedades y un excelente predictor de longevidad. Sí, como lo oye.


----------



## jack35 (4 Ene 2021)

Los científicos entran a formar parte del grupo de selectos hijos de puta a juzgar cuando el pueblo arrase por todo esto.

- Científicos
- Sanitarios
- Periodistas
- Jueces
- Policías
- Funcivagos de cualquier condición
- Políticos de cualquier partido

Todos esos tienen que rendir cuentas.


----------



## jack35 (4 Ene 2021)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> El colesterol alto es una protección natural del cuerpo contra enfermedades y un excelente predictor de longevidad. Sí, como lo oye.



¿No causa infartos la obstrucción de los vasos sanguíneos?


----------



## gpm (4 Ene 2021)

De los creadores de la alerta antifascista llega la alerta climática.

Como son esta gente, ven falsas alertas y luego la del Coronavirus no la vieron.


----------



## Vil Vacunas (4 Ene 2021)

Según los ejpertos en 2020 las ciudades costeras desaparecerán. 

En 2000 dijeron esto, no encuentro el articulo.


----------



## JAG63 (4 Ene 2021)

*Greenpeace asegura que el Ebro se puede quedar seco por culpa del cambio climático*
Greenpeace asegura que el Ebro se puede quedar seco por culpa del cambio climático


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2021)

Vil Vacunas dijo:


> Según los ejpertos en 2020 las ciudades costeras desaparecerán.
> 
> En 2000 dijeron esto, no encuentro el articulo.



Nos bombardeaban con eso en los 80 y 90. No habia solucion, ibamos a morir.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (4 Ene 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Bueno la alquilo por horas tengo muchas clientas


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> A Greta vas.



Pobre Greta, la vais a hacer llorar.....

Malvados, que sois unos malvados fascistas.


----------



## luisito2 (4 Ene 2021)

1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989 (1969)
1970: Ice Age By 2000 
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing By 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent 
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Ene 2021)

Nadie piensa en como ha caído el co2 emitido en el 2020 y la mierda de repercusión que ha tenido?


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (4 Ene 2021)

Y el mar cubrirá las ciudades costeras convirtiéndolas en las nuevas Atlantis. Y los aliens y los zombis nos invadiran


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (4 Ene 2021)

Jau dar yu??? Greta majareta y sus titiriteros con el ass on fire


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2021)

hay un hilo de apocalisises climaticos fallidos.


----------



## HATE (4 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> El problema de la CC es su atlanticidad, de manera que hoy puede haber 2 metros de nieve y mañana te viene un frente atlántico con isos altas que te deja 150 litros de agua a cualquier cota y barre la nieve. Pero eso siempre ha sido así.



Decir que eso siempre ha sido así es demasiado aventurado. No todas la décadas son una copia de otra. No es lo mismo la década de los 60 que la de los 90.


----------



## Torimbia (4 Ene 2021)

Todas las estaciones de esquí de la Cordillera Cantábrica son de gestión pública. Si véis claro que va a nevar más, tenéis ante vosotros la oportunidad de vuestras vidas. Constituís una empresa y os ofrecéis a llevar la gestión de cualquiera de estas estaciones. Y el contrato a veinte años, con dos cojones. Os aseguro que el consejero del ramo va a aceptar antes de que acabéis la frase. De hecho, seguro que os la chupa sólo por el alivio de quitarse ese muerto de encima.
No os lo penséis ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## keylargof (4 Ene 2021)

Entre el jueves y el viernes va a nevar de Jaen a Zaragoza así que ya ves tú la soplapollez que publicó el diario de León


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Ene 2021)

JAG63 dijo:


> *Greenpeace asegura que el Ebro se puede quedar seco por culpa del cambio climático*
> Greenpeace asegura que el Ebro se puede quedar seco por culpa del cambio climático









Caudal del Ebro, es de risa cuando te hace el articulo año 2007 hay mas caudal que en el 2003 y te lo pintan todo madmax..

QUE OS DEN POR CULO.


----------



## Gentle (4 Ene 2021)

Yo vivo de puta madre bajo el agua y a 60 grados, oh wait...


----------



## Julc (4 Ene 2021)

2008 está muy reciente.
Mirad lo que decían en el 2000:

Snowfalls are now just a thing of the past


According to Dr David Viner, a senior research scientist at the climatic research unit (CRU) of the University of East Anglia,within a few years winter snowfall will become "a very rare and exciting event".

*"Children just aren't going to know what snow is," he said.*


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (4 Ene 2021)

abril; las mascarillas son contraproducentes
mayo; si no llevas mascarilla vas a morir cienes de veces y seras un terrorista biologico

ahhhh, la NWScience


Evidence based (Mi coño) - YouTube


----------



## mxmanu (4 Ene 2021)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Pero aún hay gente que cree en los cientontificos y en el cienticifismo? La ciencia, otra cosa a tomar por culo.



Hombre mas que la ciencia son los vendidos que firman informes de mierda inventados por los políticos de turno. 

Los científicos de verdad, los que investigan, siempre han dicho que son ciclos sanos.


----------



## Aeneas (4 Ene 2021)

Pues vaya mierda. Yo que este año no había guardado las chanclas para salir en nochevieja a tomarme unos mojitos en la playa y bañarme para que se me pasase la borrachera.


----------



## Pistachin VZ (4 Ene 2021)

ufff como me encantan estos hilos. Nutrición máxima viendo como los periodicos para borregos van cambiando la verdad a su antojo. 
Como quieren engañar algunos, sin evidencias ni pollas


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (4 Ene 2021)

Manteka dijo:


> Ahora hay mas agua que antes. Hace 30 años mi abuela me pegaba con la mangera cada vez que la dejaba goteando un poco en el campo. Había años que no teníamos agua ni si quiera para plantar cebollas. Hace mas de 20 años que no falta el agua



en qué provincia? por curiosidad


----------



## Gamelin (4 Ene 2021)

En realidad llevamos años muertos por la radiación del agujero de la capa de ozono.


----------



## Derrochaduros (4 Ene 2021)

Norte de Burgos a 1000 msnm ayer


----------



## algemeine (4 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



Pues esta mañana, como hago siempre que nieva en el monte he subido a uno de 673 metros, y muchisimo antes de llegar arriba ya pise nieve. Lastima de la nueva subnormalidad esta impuesta por los politicos incompetente, que el bar del refugio estaba cerrado y no me he podido beber el caldo calentito que entra de lujo como hago cada vez que subo a pisar la nieve que me encanta.

Pero vamos estos eran los que satanizaban al automovil diciendo que por culpa de el el nivel del mar iba a subir 100 metros en el 2020. Ya ha acabado el 2020 y no ha subido una mierda, salvo los impuestos con los que se financian ciertos asuntos perjudiciales a mi entender para el conjunto de la sociedad.

Tambien eran estos los mismos, que dejaban entrar a gente sin trabajo y sin control ninguno. Uno preguntaba que sin dinero y sin trabajo que iban a hacer, y daban el argumento de que asi se finaciarian las jubilaciones. Pues bien, hace pocos dias salio ya la noticia que eso de jubilarse con 65 es ya historia.

Cuando estos hablan, suben las tasas de paro, la tasa de pobreza, la tasa de criminalidad, las tasas impositivas, las tasas de criminalidad, las tasas de reduccion y restriccion de los derechos y libertades individuales, ya que en vez de trabajar formandose para comprender lo que no comprenden van a lo facil, a la prohibicion.
Dicen que miran por el bien del pueblo y de la sociedad, pero viendo los resultados o no sirven para lo que hacen o mienten deliveradamente.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2021)

Julc dijo:


> 2008 está muy reciente.
> Mirad lo que decían en el 2000:
> 
> Snowfalls are now just a thing of the past
> ...



cientificos de mierda que solo salen en las noticias para decir lo que les mande un periodista que ha acabado de chiripa el instituto
tanto estudiar para ser un pringao mUAHAHAHHA


----------



## EL BRAYAN (4 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



Se referían a marte,que sois muy ansias por descalificar...


----------



## Lester_33 (4 Ene 2021)

Cosas parecidas decían AÑOS antes de esto 

La nieve colapsa Madrid | elmundo.es 

Y el en 2008 hubo otra parecida.

Le recuerdo que Madrid está a 600 metros snm.

Tontosloscojones que se creen las noticias que anuncian desastres SIEMPRE los habrá.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2021)

mxmanu dijo:


> Hombre mas que la ciencia son los vendidos que firman informes de mierda inventados por los políticos de turno.
> 
> Los científicos de verdad, los que investigan, siempre han dicho que son ciclos sanos.



Cientificos de verdad hay q ir a verlos a los museos. Y aunque pienses q no, esas no son cosas de informes de mierda para politicos, eso son las cosas q dice la "ciencia" oficial conocida por otros con más criterio como cienticifismo con su compi el fundamentalismo cientifico.


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Ene 2021)

Hay un calentamiento global culpa del hombre, cuando aparecio el Sapiens habia glaciares permanentes en Burgos, pero las hogueras que hacian en las cuevas de Altamira y las matanzas de osos cavernarios y rinocerontes lanudos nos llevaron ala situacion actual.


----------



## Seiramar (4 Ene 2021)

Los científicos honrados otro grupo a extinguir .


----------



## M.Karl (4 Ene 2021)

Una prueba evidente de que la mayoría de los "científicos" son unos charlatanes endiosados y que basan toda su mierda en modelos matemáticos de dudosa fiabilidad.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (4 Ene 2021)




----------



## panizal (4 Ene 2021)

Por lo visto los científicos también "augurian" con unas tabas y unos posos del café como la bruja Lola?.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Ene 2021)

Y ahí siguen año tras año soltando chorradas y viviendo del dinero requisado por los Estados sin que nadie les sople.

La OMS asocia la pandemia al cambio climático: "Era cuestión de tiempo"


----------



## megamax (4 Ene 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Contraviniendo las normas del foro, me he leído el enlace. Y de lo que habla es de la no viabilidad de estaciones de esquí por debajo de la cota de los 2000.
> Si tenemos en cuenta las estaciones de la Cordillera Cantábrica y esta última decena de años, llevan camino de acertar.



Correcto




INE dijo:


> Ya lo he explicado antes, el problema de la CC siempre ha sido su atlanticidad mientras que los Pirineos son mucho más continentales, dejando aparte su mayor altura. La CC nunca ha sido lugar para estaciones de esquí salvo puntos muy concretos.



Correcto... solo añadir que ocasionalmente el mismo problema ocurre en Sierra Nevada, que puede estar cargada de nieve, viene viento del sur calido y saturado de agua y en dos dias deja aquello hecho una papa.


----------



## Manteka (4 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> en qué provincia? por curiosidad



En Málaga, a pocos km de la costa.


----------



## Azul Mauricio (4 Ene 2021)

Esta foto es del norte de Palencia, muy cerca de San Glorio, realizada hoy a 1100 metros de altitud. Tengo de todos los años desde hace unos 15 años, no me hagáis buscarlas.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



Ahí, ese es el camino, esto es lo que hay que hacer, terminar con el timo del Apocalipsis Climático de los Ecolojetas, exponiendo sus fracasadas profecias catastrofistas contra la realidad.


----------



## h2o ras (4 Ene 2021)

*Los científicos auguran que en el ¿2018? no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros*


----------



## Viva la penestroika (4 Ene 2021)

Que fue de la capa de ozono? se ha jubilado?


----------



## gpm (4 Ene 2021)

La emergencia climática de los progres jejeje.


----------



## gpm (4 Ene 2021)

En el 2000 nos decían que no habría gasolina jejeje.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Ayer heló en Sevilla capital, por ejemplo. Los Pirineos están petados de nieve de este a oeste y de norte a sur. Mientras sin poder ir a esquiar.



Si, en Sevilla heló.
Y en Jerez, a 12km de la costa, hizo -3º del sábado al domingo.
*Como SIEMPRE ha ocurrido en la zona en enero.*
Que es el mes de frío por antonomasia.
Ahora dirán que si tal, que si no ha pasado eso en cien años, que si la capa de ozono, que si el calentamiento....


----------



## selenio (4 Ene 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Contraviniendo las normas del foro, me he leído el enlace. Y de lo que habla es de la no viabilidad de estaciones de esquí por debajo de la cota de los 2000.
> Si tenemos en cuenta las estaciones de la Cordillera Cantábrica y esta última decena de años, llevan camino de acertar.



Ya, por eso la estacion de San Isidro y la de Brañillin cerca del P.Pajares, que estan bastante por debajo de 2000 m, estan petadas de nieve en invierno casi todos los años, si, han acertado de pleno precisamente.


----------



## INE (4 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, en Sevilla heló.
> Y en Jerez, a 12km de la costa, hizo -3º del sábado al domingo.
> *Como SIEMPRE ha ocurrido en la zona en enero.*
> Que es el mes de frío por antonomasia.
> Ahora dirán que si tal, que si no ha pasado eso en cien años, que si la capa de ozono, que si el calentamiento....



Hay gente que piensa que España es como el Caribe o como Senegal.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2021)

maldita hemeroteca: 50 años de predicciones fallidas de Eco-Apocalipsis


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Ene 2021)

gpm dijo:


> En el 2000 nos decían que no habría gasolina jejeje.



Y hoy en día la tengo a 0,75 céntimos


----------



## halt_no_function (4 Ene 2021)

No es lo mismo una noticia diciendo que "los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2000 metros" que un científico afirme en una rueda de prensa oficial publique un documento "en 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2000 metros".

Como ya han dicho, la primera noticia es fake en su titular. Pongamos que hasta el 2008 la nieve caía habitualmente a altitudes por ejemplo a partir de 400msm, que es algo habitual casi todos los inviernos cuando entra aire frío.
Si en 2018 no cayese nieve a menos de 2000 msm eso supondría que la cota de nieve hubiese subido 1600 metros en sólo 10 años. O lo que es lo mismo, que las temperaturas subiesen* cerca de un grado al año*. Las peores previsiones del IPCC hablaban de un incremento de hasta 6ºC para el año 2100, unas tasas de incremento de temperatura muy inferiores.

Ni siquiera los defensores más fanáticos del calentamiento global hablan de aumentos de un grado por año, y mira que los hay muy fanáticos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Ene 2021)

halt_no_function dijo:


> No es lo mismo una noticia diciendo que "los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2000 metros" que un científico afirme en una rueda de prensa oficial publique un documento "en 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2000 metros".
> 
> Como ya han dicho, la primera noticia es fake en su titular. Pongamos que hasta el 2008 la nieve caía habitualmente a altitudes por ejemplo a partir de 400msm, que es algo habitual casi todos los inviernos cuando entra aire frío.
> Si en 2018 no cayese nieve a menos de 2000 msm eso supondría que la cota de nieve hubiese subido 1600 metros en sólo 10 años. O lo que es lo mismo, que las temperaturas subiesen* cerca de un grado al año*. Las peores previsiones del IPCC hablaban de un incremento de hasta 6ºC para el año 2100, unas tasas de incremento de temperatura muy inferiores.
> ...



Polución sin coches con el confinamiento:

Inquinamento: non diminuisce nonostante il poco traffico. I dati di Torino, Milano, Roma e Napoli

Porque el coche es el enemigo publico del gobierno.


----------



## Louis Renault (4 Ene 2021)

Greta Majareta dice que la nieve es facha y punto.


----------



## tothewebs (5 Ene 2021)

Ese esfuerzo era necesario para detener a la ultraderecha


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> maldita hemeroteca: 50 años de predicciones fallidas de Eco-Apocalipsis



Joder, 50 años de predicciones fallidas, y todavía está plagado de subnormales que les creen con fe ciega; mi fe, en el ser humano, por contra, al ver cosas como estas, es cada vez menor.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2021)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Greta Majareta dice que la nieve es facha y punto.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2021)

Cuando comprendes, entre otras razones porque lo has vivido, la mierda de las universidades, sobretodo las públicas, y los "científicos" que hay chupando del bote en ella, no te sorprende.



Y es lógico que empresas importantes y relevantes, como Google o McDonald´s, estén hartos de que sean fabricas de inútiles, y crean sus propias Universidades para formar a sus trabajadores.

Universidad Google: por 300 dólares y en seis meses obtendrás un certificado que ellos equiparan al de una carrera universitaria

Google ya diseña sus propias carreras universitarias

La cadena de hamburguesas McDonald’s tiene su propio centro académico

Porque están hartos de encontrarse con esto....


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

El cambio climático es un hecho, solo argumentar que en estos momentos el planeta debería ir encaminado a una glaciación, encambio las temperaturas suben y suben, esto está relacionado claramente con las actividades del ser humano, no solo los contaminantes influyen , también la desforestación ect.

El aumento de la población sumado a que es complicado hacer políticas a nivel global hacen el resto, la mayoría de politicos sensatos sean de derechas o izquierdas ya lo conocen, hay algunos radicales que aún lo niegan pero bueno....

También la industrialización del tercer mundo es otro factor que ha influido en todos estos temas.


----------



## Falnesatar (5 Ene 2021)

El timo del cambio climático solo tiene dos cosas reales hasta ahora.

La destrucción de ecosistemas por las mismas empresas que financian las campañas de "lucha contra " el calentamiento global como algo determinante.
Ingeniería climática alterando los ciclos naturales y provocando efecto invernadero sobretodo en núcleos urbanos.


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

Falnesatar dijo:


> El timo del cambio climático solo tiene dos cosas reales hasta ahora.
> 
> La destrucción de ecosistemas por las mismas empresas que financian las campañas de "lucha contra " el calentamiento global como algo determinante.
> Ingeniería climática alterando los ciclos naturales y provocando efecto invernadero sobretodo en núcleos urbanos.



Es una buena apreciación , la hipocresía esta al orden del día, la lucha contra el cambio climático viene derivado por la desforestación de las grandes zonas verdes de la tierra , como el Amazonas ect, muchas empresas están allí sacando tajada y después fundan una ONG con la calderilla para lavar su imagen y además desgravan.

La lucha contra la desforestación ,los contaminantes industriales tiene que salir del estado, los intereses privados de las compañías siempre chocan con los otros intereses.

De todas maneras hay compañías y compañías, las empresas son lo más parecido a una dictadura, dependiendo del rey que este instalado en el trono las acciones son distintas.

Estos temas como la globalización económica, el cambio climático ect, tienen el inconveniente de que no hay poder político a nivel mundial que pueda articular políticas efectivas, para conseguir frenar los desmanes de las compañías en estos temas debería de existir una ONU con poder efectivo e ejecutivo, sino veo complicado la regulación en estos asuntos.

Pd: por eso es lo que siempre he sido escéptico con la globalización económica, por la sencilla razón que después algunas compañías se desmadran y no hay poderes politicos para pararles los pies, cuando hicimos la UE, lo dotamos de mecanismos para su regulación, pero a nivel mundial lo veo complicado de momento, supongo que la utopía de un mundo unido algún día será posible, pero estas cosas requieren décadas y mucha preparación.


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (5 Ene 2021)

El cambio climático lo Absorbe todo, hace calor en verano es culpa del cambio climático, hace frío en invierno culpa del cambio climático, tenemos un febrero suave, culpa del cambio climático, tenemos un julio fresquito, culpa del cambio climático, y así continuamente


----------



## peterr (5 Ene 2021)

Y a Madrid cuando llega la playa? Dijeron que en 2030, ya queda poco


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (5 Ene 2021)

Siempre aciertan estos locuelos


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ene 2021)

Lo que dice el articulo no es que no fuera a nevar jamas de la vida por debajo de los 2000m, si no que para el 2018, pistas por debajo de los 2000m de altitud serian inviables. 

Pero vamos, que vosotros seguid creyendo cualquier gilipollez de subnormales de turno.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> El cambio climático es un hecho, solo argumentar que en estos momentos el planeta debería ir encaminado a una glaciación, encambio las temperaturas suben y suben, esto está relacionado claramente con las actividades del ser humano, no solo los contaminantes influyen , también la desforestación ect.
> 
> El aumento de la población sumado a que es complicado hacer políticas a nivel global hacen el resto, la mayoría de politicos sensatos sean de derechas o izquierdas ya lo conocen, hay algunos radicales que aún lo niegan pero bueno....
> 
> También la industrialización del tercer mundo es otro factor que ha influido en todos estos temas.



es un hecho que es falso, el hombre no pinta una mierda en el clima, PEDAZO SUBNORMAL


----------



## tothewebs (5 Ene 2021)

El clima siempre esta cambiando, asi que claro que hay cambio climatico.

Otra cosa es la religión calentologa, que recibe suculentos fondos vendiéndolo como algo de vida o muerte, para lo cual hay que crear una alarma que dure para siempre, igual que el coronatimo


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> es un hecho que es falso, el hombre no pinta una mierda en el clima, PEDAZO SUBNORMAL



El que insulta sin motivo ya refleja su propia personalidad.

Como puedes decir que las actividades humanas no afectan al clima?

Si por ejemplo talamos toda la selva amazónica que ayuda a la eliminación del CO2, tú crees que esto no afecta en nada?

Antes ya he puesto la palabra contaminantes industriales porqué sabía que me saldría algún iluminado fanático.

Los polos glaciares se están derritiendo ,cuando ahora por la situación del sol con la tierra deberían estar creciendo, estos datos no se los pueden inventar porqué todos países tienen estaciones en los polos midiendo esto.

Claro porqué el calentamiento es lento, además un invierno hace más frío que otro, pero en general ha ido haciendo más calor, pregúntaselo a tus abuelos.

Estos temas se puede discutir si han alarmado demasiado, si hay peligro real o no, aunque alguna isla ya ha desaparecido.

Pero decir que no afectan las actividades humanas al clima eh?


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> El que insulta sin motivo ya refleja su propia personalidad.
> 
> Como puedes decir que las actividades humanas no afectan al clima?
> 
> ...



la talas y nace de nuevo, vaya problema

el co2 son los padres, y bien que os gusta respirarlo *mascarillero *subnormal

lo que se derrite es tu cerebro de subnormal

los polos están perfectamente subnormal

preguntale a tu vieja si tenía el choto más caliente de joven o ahora

afectan un 1% como mucho eh? tontolaba retrasado, normal que lleveis un trapo en la boca pa salir de la calle porque sois subnormales perdidos y os creeis todas las milongas

ay que joderse con los calentologos come pollas, se creen alguien para influir en el clima jajajaj, sois putas hormigas retrasados, por eso llevais bozal de subnormal


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

tothewebs dijo:


> El clima siempre esta cambiando, asi que claro que hay cambio climatico.
> 
> Otra cosa es la religión calentologa, que recibe suculentos fondos vendiéndolo como algo de vida o muerte, para lo cual hay que crear una alarma que dure para siempre, igual que el coronatimo



el clima no cambia, fluctúa según múltiples factores, en los que el hombre no pinta una mierda, 1% a lo sumo

quedan *5000 millones de años* hasta que el sol engulla la tierrra, van casi otros tantos y los humanos no llevan ni 200.000 años haciendo el bonobo, hay como 1000000000 de veces mas de probabilidades de que un fenómeno natural arrase la tierra de los bonobozos subnormales bozaleros come pollas de mierda a que el hombre cambie el clima de la TIERRA que no hablamos del huerto del tio paco PALETOS jajjaaj

la vida del bonobo medio son 75 años, 75 de 5.000.000.000 sois un pedo asumidlo bonobos y dejad de flipar con cambiar el clima o la tierra siquiera, RETRASADOS


----------



## Hermericus (5 Ene 2021)

Manteka dijo:


> En Málaga, a pocos km de la costa.



Cuando trabajaba en Ronda,(ya llovió), recuerdo una Navidades de ir hacia Ronda y al pasar por Marbella, mogollon de gente en la playa y bañandose. Fue coger la carretera de Ronda y a los 5km comenzaba a venir copos de nieve de la montaña.

Flipaba.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el clima no cambia, fluctúa según múltiples factores, en los que el hombre no pinta una mierda, 1% a lo sumo



No seria la primera vez que los seres vivos han cambiado el clima. Si estas quemando la energia acumulada en millones de años en carbon y petroleo, al final estas afectando al clima. Cuantos periodos geologicos nos hemos pulido ya de carbon y petroleo?? A lo mejor unos pocos cientos de años seguro.


----------



## tothewebs (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el clima no cambia, fluctúa según múltiples factores, en los que el hombre no pinta una mierda, 1% a lo sumo
> 
> quedan *5000 millones de años* hasta que el sol engulla la tierrra, van casi otros tantos y los humanos no llevan ni 200.000 años haciendo el bonobo, hay como 1000000000 de veces mas de probabilidades de que un fenómeno natural arrase la tierra de los bonobozos subnormales bozaleros come pollas de mierda a que el hombre cambie el clima de la TIERRA que no hablamos del huerto del tio paco PALETOS jajjaaj
> 
> la vida del bonobo medio son 75 años, 75 de 5.000.000.000 sois un pedo asumidlo bonobos y dejad de flipar con cambiar el clima o la tierra siquiera, RETRASADOS



A eso me refiero, usted dice fluctua ¿pero eso es cambio no?


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

tothewebs dijo:


> A eso me refiero, usted dice fluctua ¿pero eso es cambio no?



no, ya que un cambio implica que es de pocos años como les hacen creer a los subnormales, y los ciclos son de milenios, la última glaciación fue hace 12000 años o así, paso de mirarlo, en que cambia el clima un humano de mierda que vive 75 años? jajjaj si la cosa tuviera que ver con el co2 (que tampoco) que respiran los bozaleros subnormales unos cuantos volcanes expulsan en pocos años más que los bonobos en 200.000 años

el cambio mierdático es un filfa, como lo es el timovirus, os timan y mean en la cara desde el inicio de los tiempos

los borregos sois pastoreados como tal, por eso incluso ahora *os ponen bozal*, *porque sois ESCORIA RETRASADA *que os comeis todas las pollas que os pongan por delante


----------



## enriquepastor (5 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No son errores, son trolas, joder.
> 
> Pero muy bien traído, la pena es que salvo el opener y un par mas, el resto no os empanais y os creeis que son fallos, y no cosas dichas a mala fe
> 
> Y de la capa de ozono seguro que la hemeroteca nos daria mas, con eso de que moriríamos todos de cancer de piel y demas



No es una trola, es una estafa.

Una trola es algo que puedo contar a un amigote para hacer la gracia. Esto es estafa, porque mucho dinero depende de estos vaticinios.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2021)

Paquirrinbrick dijo:


> El cambio climático lo Absorbe todo, hace calor en verano es culpa del cambio climático, hace frío en invierno culpa del cambio climático, tenemos un febrero suave, culpa del cambio climático, tenemos un julio fresquito, culpa del cambio climático, y así continuamente



Antes hablaban de la Glaciación y del Calentamiento Global, sin darse cuenta de que son incompatibles, así de inútiles son, ahora lo han cambiado por el cambio climático, y así ya pueden decir que el apocalipsis climático está a la vuelta de la esquina, haga frío o calor.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Antes hablaban de la Glaciación y del Calentamiento Global, sin darse cuenta de que son incompatibles, así de inútiles son, ahora lo han cambiado por el cambio climático, y así ya pueden decir que el apocalipsis climático está a la vuelta de la esquina, haga frío o calor.



exacto, hubo un cambio de nomenclatura para que encajase con todo, antes era calentamiento global por todos lados, como vieron que algunos años eran más fríos y la cosa no cuadraba ni patras pues ya pusieron cambio climático, que vale para todo, haga sol, llueva o truene siempre es culpa del hombre jjajajaja

el retraso mental de la borregada y los progres en particular es algo digno de estudio, puede que sea como el experimento de las ratas, cuando llegan a una superpoblación dejan de reproducirse (aborto, feminazis, maricones, travelos etc) y comienzan a destruirse entre ellos, nos falta esto último, AK47 en mano os espero hijos de puta retrasados


----------



## enriquepastor (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> El que insulta sin motivo ya refleja su propia personalidad.
> 
> Como puedes decir que las actividades humanas no afectan al clima?
> 
> ...



En realidad no, el sistema que mejor regula las cantidades de CO2 no son los bosques, sino los océanos. Podríamos vivir con el oxígeno de la atmósfera y el que emite el fitoplancton sin necesidad de árboles.

Claro que un planeta sin árboles y desertificado sería bastante triste, pero técnicamente no son necesarios para el co2 y el oxígeno.


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la talas y nace de nuevo, vaya problema
> 
> el co2 son los padres, y bien que os gusta respirarlo *mascarillero *subnormal
> 
> ...



Ok ,te hago la foto


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

enriquepastor dijo:


> En realidad no, el sistema que mejor regula las cantidades de CO2 no son los bosques, sino los océanos. Podríamos vivir con el oxígeno de la atmósfera y el que emite el fitoplancton sin necesidad de árboles.
> 
> Claro que un planeta sin árboles y desertificado sería bastante triste, pero técnicamente no son necesarios para el co2 y el oxígeno.



Los océanos producen el 70% del oxígeno, gracias al plancton, pero el calentamiento del planeta está afectando a estos microorganismos.

La subida de las temperaturas está afectando la vida de estos organismos que tienen que "migrar" a aguas más frías.

Como por aquí algunos solo ven el color de su ideología un articulo de abc que de izquierdas tiene poco.

El calentamiento global ha alterado el plancton, el pulmón del planeta en los océanos


----------



## tothewebs (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no, ya que un cambio implica que es de pocos años como les hacen creer a los subnormales, y los ciclos son de milenios, la última glaciación fue hace 12000 años o así, paso de mirarlo, en que cambia el clima un humano de mierda que vive 75 años? jajjaj si la cosa tuviera que ver con el co2 (que tampoco) que respiran los bozaleros subnormales unos cuantos volcanes expulsan en pocos años más que los bonobos en 200.000 años
> 
> el cambio mierdático es un filfa, como lo es el timovirus, os timan y mean en la cara desde el inicio de los tiempos
> 
> los borregos sois pastoreados como tal, por eso incluso ahora *os ponen bozal*, *porque sois ESCORIA RETRASADA *que os comeis todas las pollas que os pongan por delante



Igual es usted mas borrego de lo que cree. al menos por lo que se ciega con sus respuestas creyendo que los demas no vemos nada y solo usted ve la luz


----------



## potranc0 (5 Ene 2021)

hace ya bastantes años que Google eliminó el News Archive de escaneado de prensa desde el siglo 19. 

Ahí se sacaba de todo, era un festival. Y eso que la prensa alemana de la segunda guerra mundial no estaba y aun sigue bajo censura. 

El mundo en el que vivimos es una completa mentira.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

tothewebs dijo:


> Igual es usted mas borrego de lo que cree. al menos por lo que se ciega con sus respuestas creyendo que los demas no vemos nada y solo usted ve la luz



pues no sé rick, salgo a la calle y el 97% llevais bozal de subnormal, solo no estoy pero que somos 4 gatos sí

tira a comer pollas con tu padre, a ver si en compañía duplicais ganancias


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Los océanos producen el 70% del oxígeno, gracias al plancton, pero el calentamiento del planeta está afectando a estos microorganismos.
> 
> La subida de las temperaturas está afectando la vida de estos organismos que tienen que "migrar" a aguas más frías.
> 
> ...



migran con tu vieja la coneja, porque les calienta el agua con el choto derruido

abc de derechas tiene menos aún que de izmierdas, es globalista come pollas como todos los mass mierdas

defeco en tu estirpe, retrasado


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> migran con tu vieja la coneja, porque les calienta el agua con el choto derruido
> 
> abc de derechas tiene menos aún que de izmierdas, es globalista come pollas como todos los mass mierdas
> 
> defeco en tu estirpe, retrasado



Muy bien, científico de los andamios


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Muy bien, científico de los andamios



pa cientificos los del hilo, atontao, que eres un atontao te crees todas las milongas, eres progre y comes pollas

tu retraso es infinito, y como el 90% de los españordos, sois escoria


----------



## enriquepastor (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Los océanos producen el 70% del oxígeno, gracias al plancton, pero el calentamiento del planeta está afectando a estos microorganismos.
> 
> La subida de las temperaturas está afectando la vida de estos organismos que tienen que "migrar" a aguas más frías.
> 
> ...



El ABC es mas propaganda de lo mismo. Esto no va de izquierdas o de derechas.

Ha habido otras épocas con más calor que ahora y la vida marina no se vio afectada. En el Holoceno hubo mayores temperaturas que en la actualidad. Lo mismo en el anterior interglacial, el Eemiense, con 2-3 ºC más que ahora. La vida marina existía y existe. Esas temperaturas no son problema, aunque quieran hacer ver que sí.


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pa cientificos los del hilo, atontao, que eres un atontao te crees todas las milongas, eres progre y comes pollas
> 
> tu retraso es infinito, y como el 90% de los españordos, sois escoria



Vale , te dejo en la obra


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ene 2021)

potranc0 dijo:


> hace ya bastantes años que Google eliminó el News Archive de escaneado de prensa desde el siglo 19.
> 
> Ahí se sacaba de todo, era un festival. Y eso que la prensa alemana de la segunda guerra mundial no estaba y aun sigue bajo censura.
> 
> El mundo en el que vivimos es una completa mentira.



Lo harian para proteger a la derecha, no te quepa la menor duda. Los personajes de la derecha como Winston Churchill, eran bastante bocazas e hijo de puta.


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

enriquepastor dijo:


> El ABC es mas propaganda de lo mismo. Esto no va de izquierdas o de derechas.
> 
> Ha habido otras épocas con más calor que ahora y la vida marina no se vio afectada. En el Holoceno hubo mayores temperaturas que en la actualidad. Lo mismo en el anterior interglacial, el Eemiense, con 2-3 ºC más que ahora. La vida marina existía y existe. Esas temperaturas no son problema, aunque quieran hacer ver que sí.



No se , creer que todos los científicos mundiales han hecho una conspiración pues....

Además rusos y chinos también, yo personalmente estás súper conspiraciones no me las trago.

No veas conspiración con el virus, el cambio climático, además generalizado y nadie se va de la lengua, las conspiraciones reales no son asín.

Lo que si podría ser es que exageran un poco lo que podría ocurrir, porqué son cambios lentos pero claro es normal que investiguen lo que puede pasar.

Además que tiene que ver el cambio climático con ideologías políticas.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ene 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos a 20 bajo cero en el centro de murcia



No exagere, lo que pasa es que a los murcianos cuando el termómetro baja de 8 grados ya no distinquen si está a 8, a 5, a 2, o a cero e incluso a un par de grados bajo cero, simplemente "hace un frio de cojones".


----------



## Teuro (5 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Ayer heló en Sevilla capital, por ejemplo. Los Pirineos están petados de nieve de este a oeste y de norte a sur. Mientras sin poder ir a esquiar.



A decir verdad cuando era joven era usual las heladas, se producían de forma natural todos los inviernos. Ahora son excepcionales, las heladas al año son en torno a una docena y no excesivamente frías.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ene 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Contraviniendo las normas del foro, me he leído el enlace. Y de lo que habla es de la no viabilidad de estaciones de esquí por debajo de la cota de los 2000.
> Si tenemos en cuenta las estaciones de la Cordillera Cantábrica y esta última decena de años, llevan camino de acertar.



En España tenemos un problema muy serio entre la noticia en sí, el titular y el ceporro del periodista. No hay manera que los tres se lleven bien.


----------



## inaquariusson (5 Ene 2021)

AHHH VALE

supongo que lo diran tras el apocalicsis termono nucelar paco. no temais..... POTUS ya esta en el AIRFORSJUAN yendo hasia Chayanne Montain de esa y esta seguro.
Todo solucionado

ALARMISTAS DE MIERDA







DISTRACCION

MEANWHILE

Drop 1246



4:53 PM · Jan 5, 2021 

_TRUMP AMAGA CON PREPARSE PARA EL AIR FORCE ONE 
_​


----------



## inaquariusson (5 Ene 2021)

OJO *ESTE* POST ES 100% LOL NO SERIO 
los de rig for red son viejunos, pero fuero reales parece
AMBIENTACION FORERA (LUEGO NUNC PASA NADA
PERO LOL ESTA AHI

DEFCON
wargames ambient 

DORITO CODICOS

romeo - asgard - november - break - storm - winter -
confirmar 




​


----------



## enriquepastor (5 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> No se , creer que todos los científicos mundiales han hecho una conspiración pues....
> 
> Además rusos y chinos también, yo personalmente estás súper conspiraciones no me las trago.
> 
> ...



No mencioné nada de política, hasta que describiste al abc como poco de izquierdas. Y lo que dije es que en este asunto no hay división izquierda derecha, ya que todo el arco parlamentario está con la oficialidad. VOX no se lo cree del todo, aunque tampoco se posiciona en contra.

Simplemente te doy una información, sobre temperaturas históricas. En el Sahara fue una sabana. También hubo glaciares en el Sahara hace millones de años.

Que la temperatura suba unos grados no es algo a temer, de hecho es algo beneficioso. Mira las pandemias como la peste, las hambrunas y demás de la edad media, durante la Pequeña Edad de Hielo y cómo de próspera fue Europa durante el Óptimo Climático Medieval, cuando se fundan un montón de universidades en europa, como la de bolonia o la de oxford, cómo evolucionó el arte, la arquitectura, etc...


----------



## Dante77 (5 Ene 2021)

enriquepastor dijo:


> No mencioné nada de política, hasta que describiste al abc como poco de izquierdas. Y lo que dije es que en este asunto no hay división izquierda derecha, ya que todo el arco parlamentario está con la oficialidad. VOX no se lo cree del todo, aunque tampoco se posiciona en contra.
> 
> Simplemente te doy una información, sobre temperaturas históricas. En el Sahara fue una sabana. También hubo glaciares en el Sahara hace millones de años.
> 
> Que la temperatura suba unos grados no es algo a temer, de hecho es algo beneficioso. Mira las pandemias como la peste, las hambrunas y demás de la edad media, durante la Pequeña Edad de Hielo y cómo de próspera fue Europa durante el Óptimo Climático Medieval, cuando se fundan un montón de universidades en europa, como la de bolonia o la de oxford, cómo evolucionó el arte, la arquitectura, etc...



Si todo esto ya lo he estudiado, conozco muy bien las diferentes etapas de la tierra dependiendo de la orbitacion respeto al sol, me pase unos años en la uni estudiando cosas de estas, antes te expliqué que ahora deberíamos ir a una nueva glaciación, lo raro es que las estaciones de los polos detectan lo contrario, además el historial de temperaturas indican algo muy distinto.

Maldonado: "ahora deberíamos ir hacia una nueva era de hielo"

Por eso todos científicos andan con el tema.

No soy especialista en temas científicos pero si en las diferentes etapas o ciclos climáticos que han ocurrido en el pasado.

Después hay algunos científicos más pesimistas y otros más optimistas, ya que no pueden predecir exactamente lo que pasará.

Pero que los polos se están descongelando seguro, si no recuerdo mal tienen estaciones allí muchos países desde hace mucho.

Después donde los científicos tienen debate es si esto es reversible o no, en cuanto puede afectar-nos y estas historias.

Te pongo también lo de las órbitas terrestres y como influyen respecto al clima

Los ciclos de Milankovitch y su efecto en el cambio climático de la Tierra

Ahora que tengo un momento te pego el último tema que influye en todo esto, la radiación solar

Cómo impacta la actividad solar en el cambio climático


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Ene 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ene 2021)

Mínima histórica de -35,6 grados en Vega de Liordes (diariodeleon.es) 

lo del diario del mojón siguen autoowneandose


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## Common_Deletion (8 Ene 2021)

Trump dijo en el debate con Biden, que no cree que la ciencia sepa sobre cambio climatico y que pronto habra un enfriamiento.


----------



## frangelico (8 Ene 2021)

Se llenará de esta el embalse de Buendía, que siempre está tirando a medio vacío?


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ene 2021)

Y cuando ya nadie puede sostener la teoria del calentamiento global ,llega esto!!



En realidad el mundo no iba a arder,era una cuestion de mentalidad


----------



## txusky_g (8 Ene 2021)

Estos científicos son los mismos que asesoran a Illa y Simón.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ene 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> y decian que en asturias iba a tener la climatologia de las palmas de gran canaria, habia que agarrar a unos cuantos de esos hijos de puta , llevarlos a lena y dejarlos en pelotas en medio de un descampado




Aquí el domingo va a hacer unos 18 grados bajo cero, con dejarlos a todos una horita en pelota picada en la calle a esa calentóloga temperatura ya me conformaba.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Los océanos producen el 70% del oxígeno, gracias al plancton, pero el calentamiento del planeta está afectando a estos microorganismos.
> 
> La subida de las temperaturas está afectando la vida de estos organismos que tienen que "migrar" a aguas más frías.
> 
> ...




Pero vete ya a tomar por culo mongolo subnormal, te pillo y es que hago que te comas los 30 centímetros de nieve que hay ahora mismo en el pueblo, atontao.

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero vete ya a tomar por culo mongolo subnormal, *te pillo y es que hago que te comas los 30 centímetros de nieve que hay ahora mismo en el pueblo*, atontao.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ene 2021)




----------



## Top_Spinete (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Si todo esto ya lo he estudiado, conozco muy bien las diferentes etapas de la tierra dependiendo de la orbitacion respeto al sol, me pase unos años en la uni estudiando cosas de estas, antes te expliqué que ahora deberíamos ir a una nueva glaciación, lo raro es que las estaciones de los polos detectan lo contrario, además el historial de temperaturas indican algo muy distinto.
> 
> Maldonado: "ahora deberíamos ir hacia una nueva era de hielo"
> 
> ...



¿Los Polos se están descongelando? Depende a cual te refieras.

El Polo Norte ha perdido hielo en los últimos años, mientras el Polo Sur lo ha ganado.


----------



## elviejo (9 Ene 2021)

Estos expertos son los mismos que nos dicen que nos pongamos mascarilla por la calle


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero vete ya a tomar por culo mongolo subnormal, te pillo y es que hago que te comas los 30 centímetros de nieve que hay ahora mismo en el pueblo, atontao.
> 
> Saludos.



Esto no tiene nada que ver, se necesita una estadística de muchos años para ver la tendencia, se nota que nunca has salido de tu pueblo .

Saludos cateto de los Andes.

Pd: es una conspiración judía masónica para que asin Trump no pueda salir de la casa blanca por la nevada jajajajaja


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> ¿Los Polos se están descongelando? Depende a cual te refieras.
> 
> El Polo Norte ha perdido hielo en los últimos años, mientras el Polo Sur lo ha ganado.



Tu cerebro es tan grande como el de Trump.

Saludos

Pd: el polo sur desde 2014 se está volviendo a descongelar jajajajaja, era antes que se había recuperado ahora ha revertido la situación, por cierto perdió la misma masa en 3 años que el Ártico en 40.

El misterio del repentino deshielo de la Antártida

La fusión de los polos se acelera: el ártico ya ha perdido el área de cinco veces España - Verde y Azul

Lo normal es que cada vez hiciera más frío porque deberíamos ir a una glaciación pero en conjunto mundial hace más calor" no por un invierno muy frío se cambia una tendencia o porqué en un sitio haga mucho frío se cambia una propensión a nivel planetario", vosotros como no llegáis.... pues veis una nevada puntual y como los tontos ya tocáis las campanas de la iglesia, esto se verá en un largo periodo de tiempo la evolución.

Hay que informarse antes de pegar el patinazo jajajajaja


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Derroition Man dijo:


>




La noticia se refiere a las nieves *perpetuas, *a la nieve de montaña para que nos entendamos.

Nieves perpetuas: lugares con nieve en verano



Miren, aquí otra noticia sobre el tema.
Las nieves ya no son perpetuas

¿Y abrís un jilo comparando la falta (no ausencia total, ojo) de nieve en la montaña leonesa por debajo de los 2000 m para estaciones de esquí... con precipitaciones en forma de nieve? 

Y con eso ya demostráis que el calentamiento global es un timo. Una himbestigación en internecc muy concluyente, sí señor, típico de burbuja.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si nos queda alguna playa en el litoral mediterráneo?
> 
> 2020: El Mediterráneo sin playas. CR280
> 
> Así todo.




Este artículo sí es para hacérselo mirar. Catastrofista y acientífico. Al parecer basado en un informe de la ONU, tela.

Pero tampoco prueba que el cambio climático no se esté produciendo, si acaso prueba que la ONU recibe pasta (de todos los países) para "luchar" contra el CC. 

Tienen que sacar informes catastrofistas para justificar y seguir con el negocio, como hacen los mass mierda para tener mayor tirada. A nadie le cabe duda de que los humanos somos capaces de hacer negocio con todo, incluso con la muerte. Las cosas como son.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

jack35 dijo:


> Los científicos entran a formar parte del grupo de selectos hijos de puta a juzgar cuando el pueblo arrase por todo esto.
> 
> - Científicos
> - Sanitarios
> ...




Te dejas a los progres, y te quedas solo. jejee


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Norte de Burgos a 1000 msnm ayer
> Ver archivo adjunto 532677




Se refiere a las nieves perpetuas. Nombre científico que se le da a la nieve en la montaña (como la del Kilimanjaro por ejemplo, que ha desaparecido casi por completo en dos décadas). No confundir con los glaciares de montaña, que también...



perpetuo, perpetua

_adjetivo_

1. Que dura siempre o mucho tiempo.
2. Que es continuo, que no se interrumpe.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Azul Mauricio dijo:


> Esta foto es del norte de Palencia, muy cerca de San Glorio, realizada hoy a 1100 metros de altitud. Tengo de todos los años desde hace unos 15 años, no me hagáis buscarlas.




"ej queee en mi pueblo ahora está nevaaando"

Nada que ver con calentamiento GLOBAL.

Es más, el hecho de que se alternen inviernos secos y cálidos con inviernos más fríos y húmedos de lo normal tiene explicación científica. Ya lo comenté en este foro en su momento. 

Resumiendo mucho; se trata del derretimiento de de las masas de hielo en los polos, si ponemos 2 cm de agua a 10 º en un plato y le añadimos 4 cubitos de hielo, cuando éste hielo de derrita... por entropía en el agua bajará la temp. unos grados. A mayor escala (también de tiempo, anual...) es lo que sucede en el oceano ártico que rodea el hielo del polo norte (el cual varía no solo a nivel global sino estacional, habiendo variaciones también de un año a otro dependiendo de la cantidad mayor o menor de hielo -derretimiento- en la variación global).

De manera que un año la vanquisa es mayor que el anterior (pero menor en un cómputo global de x años...) provocando variaciones en el clima invernal del hemisferio norte. Un océano más frío un año provoca que las borrascas vayan cargadas de mas humedad (humedad más fría además) provocando lo que vemos estos días. Otro año, habiendo menos derretimiento de la vanquisa, la temp. del oceano es mayor (lo que provocará mayor derretimiento para el siguiente año...) provoca (ese año) un inverno seco y cálido (mas de lo normal para tratarse de un invierto).

Todo esto (el derretimiento de la vanquisa y sus variaciones) es lo que está provocando estos inviernos anormalmente secos y cálidos seguidos de algún invierno anormalmente frío y húmedo.

En el hemisferio sur aún no pasa por dos razones; 1. no hay tanta masa continental, y 2. la vanquisa (hielo sobre el mar) se derrite antes que las masas de hielo continentales (groenlandia y la antartida).


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No seria la primera vez que los seres vivos han cambiado el clima. Si estas quemando la energia acumulada en millones de años en carbon y petroleo, al final estas afectando al clima. Cuantos periodos geologicos nos hemos pulido ya de carbon y petroleo?? A lo mejor unos pocos cientos de años seguro.




Mas mas conforero, mas de unos pocos cientos de años. El carbón se formó en el carbonífero (de ahí su nombre) hace millones de años. El petróleo y el gas después (por eso está más arriba en los estratos geológicos) pero también mínimo unos pocos millones de años. Todo ese carbón, petróleo y gas natural no es solo que se formase hace millones de años, es que necesitó millones de años para formarse.

Forman parte del *ciclo del carbono* en la tierra, en el cual estamos interviniendo al quemar los combustíbles FOSILES expulsando el CO2 (carbono *acumulado* durante millones de años que necesita oxígeno de la atmósfera actual para la combustión).


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero vete ya a tomar por culo mongolo subnormal, te pillo y es que hago que te comas los 30 centímetros de nieve que hay ahora mismo en el pueblo, atontao.
> 
> Saludos.




Otro analfaburro, joder, si hasta tiene un nick de un burro el Zapatitos.    

No te mosquees, que es broma y yo también te puedo hacer tragar nieve (de palabra y por mi físico). No haber insultado al conforero, que está diciendo *argumentos *con mucha lógica y conocimiento.

Qué tendrá que ver el calentamiento global con lo que nieva en tu pueblo ahora, paleto.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> ¿Los Polos se están descongelando? Depende a cual te refieras.
> 
> El Polo Norte ha perdido hielo en los últimos años, mientras el Polo Sur lo ha ganado.




Los dos polos se están descongelando. Lo que sucede es que en la antártida está creciendo *la vanquisa costera *(hielo sobre el mar) proveniente del deshielo continental (con un grosor de 3 km de alto). Se está acelerando el vertido al oceano del hielo de los glaciares de la antártida.

Si lo miras desde el espacio puedes pensar que la antártica ha ganado hielo. Es cierto que en superficie ha ganado pero no en volumen...

Al menos tú reconoces que el polo norte sí ha perdido hielo. Eso te honra.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> "ej queee en mi pueblo ahora está nevaaando"
> 
> Nada que ver con calentamiento GLOBAL.
> 
> ...




Me autocito para terminar. Todas estas variaciones en el deshielo anuales que provocan inviernos secos y cálidos seguidos de inviernos demasiado fríos y húmedos se deben al propio efecto refrigerador del deshielo. Es un proceso de décadas (si no más de un siglo). Una vez que el hielo de la vanquisa artica desaparezca los inviernos cálidos y secos serán lo más habitual (todavía quedaría por deretirse el hielo de groenlandia, mucha mayor masa, pero este hielo y el de la antártida de derriten mucho más despacio que el hielo que está permanentemente en contacto con el agua del oceano).

Edito: El derretimiento *completo *de las grandes masas de hielo continental, Groenlandia y Antártida) no lo veremos ninguno de los que estamos aquí, con total seguridad. Tardará siglos. Pero ya lo estamos viendo empezar, sin duda, hay pruebas de sobra.


----------



## Common_Deletion (9 Ene 2021)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> ¿Los Polos se están descongelando? Depende a cual te refieras.
> 
> El Polo Norte ha perdido hielo en los últimos años, mientras el Polo Sur lo ha ganado.



Cuidado con esa observacion porque en el caso, que no lo se, de que el polo sur pierda hielo periferico y gane hielo en las zonas centrales puede significar que haya un incremento de las precipitaciones, las cuales van asociadas con un aumento de las temperaturas, al menos en las zonas frias.


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Los 100tifikos



La moda ahora es que nos vamos a morir todos del virus mutante, si nos les acemoscazu


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Ene 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Agoreros sinvergüenzas.
> 
> Podrían dedicarse a estudiar para crear máquinas y descubrir fuentes de energía más eficientes en lugar de publicar estudios de mierda promocionados por ideólogos amenazando con el fin del mundo.



No te enfades, que esos estudios son con pespeztiba de jjjénero.


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Ene 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Me autocito para terminar. Todas estas variaciones en el deshielo anuales que provocan inviernos secos y cálidos seguidos de inviernos demasiado fríos y húmedos se deben al propio efecto refrigerador del deshielo. Es un proceso de décadas (si no más de un siglo). Una vez que el hielo de la vanquisa artica desaparezca los inviernos cálidos y secos serán lo más habitual (todavía quedaría por deretirse el hielo de groenlandia, mucha mayor masa, pero este hielo y el de la antártida de derriten mucho más despacio que el hielo que está permanentemente en contacto con el agua del oceano).



Entonces para ti, llueva o truene, se confirma tu teoría y ni pensar en buscar otra explicación. Parece que eso del falsacionismo de Popper, el razonamiento crítico, yanosiusa.


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Ene 2021)

elviejo dijo:


> Estos expertos son los mismos que nos dicen que nos pongamos mascarilla por la calle



En realidad no son los mismos, pero tienen el denominador común que trabajan para los mismos. Y el que paga manda lo que hay que hay que investigar y lo que hay que descubrir.


----------



## Common_Deletion (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Tu cerebro es tan grande como el de Trump.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



En el conjunto mundial hace mas calor? Con respecto a cuando? a hace 3 decadas? Pues eso a escala climatica es lo mismo que un invierno frio o una nevada puntual, irrelevante.
Como era el clima en la edad media o en la epoca del imperio romano?


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> Entonces para ti, llueva o truene, se confirma tu teoría y ni pensar en buscar otra explicación. Parece que eso del falsacionismo de Popper, el razonamiento crítico, yanosiusa.




Es que tiene que llover, tronar, sequías.... Eso siempre ha existido. La cuestión es la intensidad y periodicidad de las variaciones climáticas. Lo otro sería que no existiera el clima, no?

Para que haya un cambio climático debe haber un proceso hacia un clima diferente. Siempre habrá clima *local* CON VARIACIONES mas acusadas en las latitudes intermedias entre el ecuador y los polos. Siempre, eso pasa incluso en todos los planetas con atmósfera, sean cuales sean sus características climáticas.

Qué quiere que le dija hamija. Repito; Lo otro sería que no existiría el clima, no?, no habría ni cambio climático ni clima estable. Ahora, si te pones a decir que siempre han habido variaciones climáticas *locales *para argumentar que no hay cambio climático global...., pues apaga y vámonos. ¿Es eso lo que quieres decirme?


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Ene 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Es que tiene que llover, tronar, sequías.... Eso siempre ha existido. La cuestión es la intensidad y periodicidad de las variaciones climáticas. Lo otro sería que no existiera el clima, no?
> 
> Para que haya un cambio climático debe haber un proceso hacia un clima diferente. Siempre habrá clima *local* CON VARIACIONES mas acusadas en las latitudes intermedias entre el ecuador y los polos. Siempre, eso pasa incluso en todos los planetas con atmósfera, sean cuales sean sus características climáticas.
> 
> Qué quiere que le dija hamija. Repito; Lo otro sería que no existiría el clima, no?, no habría ni cambio climático ni clima estable. Ahora, si te pones a decir que siempre han habido variaciones climáticas *locales *para argumentar que no hay cambio climático global...., pues apaga y vámonos. ¿Es eso lo que quieres decirme?



Si se derriten los polos, despues de unos milenios de estabilizacion, el clima se volveria mas humedo y calido. El problema es la "transicion" que nos vamos a comer nuestra civilizacion.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> En el conjunto mundial hace mas calor? Con respecto a cuando? a hace 3 decadas? Pues eso a escala climatica es lo mismo que un invierno frio o una nevada puntual, irrelevante.
> Como era el clima en la edad media o en la epoca del imperio romano?



Los estudios tienen más de 150 años, para no explicar-lo te pongo un buen artículo de la BBC.

5 mitos sobre el cambio climático (y cómo la ciencia los desacredita) - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Common_Deletion (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Los estudios tienen más de 150 años, para no explicar-lo te pongo un buen artículo de la BBC.
> 
> 5 mitos sobre el cambio climático (y cómo la ciencia los desacredita) - BBC News Mundo



Hace 150 años no habia ni la decima parte de las estaciones meterorologicas que hay hoy. Sinonimo, nadie sabe cpn el mismo grado de exactitud como era el clima hace 150 años. No hace falta que me enseñes un articulo fake news de la BBC, se perfectamente lo que la BBC quiere que piense.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Es que tiene que llover, tronar, sequías.... Eso siempre ha existido. La cuestión es la intensidad y periodicidad de las variaciones climáticas. Lo otro sería que no existiera el clima, no?
> 
> Para que haya un cambio climático debe haber un proceso hacia un clima diferente. Siempre habrá clima *local* CON VARIACIONES mas acusadas en las latitudes intermedias entre el ecuador y los polos. Siempre, eso pasa incluso en todos los planetas con atmósfera, sean cuales sean sus características climáticas.
> 
> Qué quiere que le dija hamija. Repito; Lo otro sería que no existiría el clima, no?, no habría ni cambio climático ni clima estable. Ahora, si te pones a decir que siempre han habido variaciones climáticas *locales *para argumentar que no hay cambio climático global...., pues apaga y vámonos. ¿Es eso lo que quieres decirme?





¿Y en cuantos planetas con atmósfera has estado tu para comparar, so desgraciao? No sabeis ni lo que pasa en vuestra casa entre vuestra mujer y el repartidor el día que va a llevaros el butano y vais a saber lo que sucede por esas galaxias, iros a hacer puñetas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Hace 150 años no habia ni la decima parte de las estaciones meterorologicas que hay hoy. Sinonimo, nadie sabe cpn el mismo grado de exactitud como era el clima hace 150 años. No hace falta que me enseñes un articulo fake news de la BBC, se perfectamente lo que la BBC quiere que piense.



Para vosotros todo lo que no os gusta es fake o producto de una conspiración , aunqué no te lo creas soy de derechas pero argumentar que todo lo que no te gusta es fake o una conspiración lo encuentro..

Mira te pongo datos del primer barco que salió a hacer los estudios.

También dirás que el barco es imaginario ......

¿Qué nos puede contar un tesoro de hace 150 años sobre el cambio climático?

Yo creo que si que hay indicios, además hacen bien de investigar.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y en cuantos planetas con atmósfera has estado tu para comparar, so desgraciao? No sabeis ni lo que pasa en vuestra casa entre vuestra mujer y el repartidor el día que va a llevaros el butano y vais a saber lo que sucede por esas galaxias, iros a hacer puñetas.
> 
> Saludos.







Me caes bien, en serio.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Me caes bien, en serio.




A mi también me caigo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mi también me caigo bien.
> 
> Saludos.



A más de tanto insultar a ver si presentas alguna prueba de tus teorías porqué decir que en tu pueblo está nevando no prueba nada.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> A más de tanto insultar a ver si presentas alguna prueba de tus teorías porqué decir que en tu pueblo está nevando no prueba nada.




¿Está nevando solo en mi pueblo o está nevando por todas partes? Algo rarísimo en enero por otra parte. Yo es la primera vez que lo veo en mi puta vida.

Y vendrá el próximo agosto y tocareis los cojones con el calor que hace, que no es normal y después otra vez el invierno con el frío, lo que llueve y nieva que no es normal y así os pasais toda la puta vida, intentando alarmar a la gente sin hacer nada de provecho.

Los calentólogos y todoescambioclimático sois más cansinos que los Testigos de Jehová.

Saludos.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Está nevando solo en mi pueblo o está nevando por todas partes? Algo rarísimo en enero por otra parte. Yo es la primera vez que lo veo en mi puta vida.
> 
> Y vendrá el próximo agosto y tocareis los cojones con el calor que hace, que no es normal y después otra vez el invierno con el frío, lo que llueve y nieva que no es normal y así os pasais toda la puta vida, intentando alarmar a la gente sin hacer nada de provecho.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy calentologo de nada.

A ver si lees bien lo que te pongo.

Lo del cambio climático está basado en muchos indicios, nadie sabe a ciencia cierta lo que pasará, quizás están alarmando demasiado, pero cuando el planeta debería ir hacia una glaciación y ellos detectan que se están descongelando los polos, es normal que lo investiguen no sea que después tengamos un problema gordo.

Si no lo investigaran y después hubiera alguna catástrofe tú serías el primero en criticar la dejadez de nuestros gobernantes y científicos.

Este tema no debería tener tintes politicos, porqué está relacionado con el medio ambiente.

Tiene tintes politicos porqué la reducción de emisiones perjudica a importantes compañías, es un tema de intereses económicos.

En resumen nadie puede predecir lo que pasará pero según mi opinión hacen bien, porqué si resulta que fuera cierto despues tendríamos que lamentar muchas desgracias.


----------



## Common_Deletion (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Para vosotros todo lo que no os gusta es fake o producto de una conspiración , aunqué no te lo creas soy de derechas pero argumentar que todo lo que no te gusta es fake o una conspiración lo encuentro..
> 
> Mira te pongo datos del primer barco que salió a hacer los estudios.
> 
> ...



Interesante lo del barco.
No, no es que no me guste, si me pareciera que hay evidencia suficiente lo diría.
Hay infinidad de estudios de paleoclimatologia que intentan revelar cuáles eran las condiciones climáticas en el pasado para poder saber cuál es la tendencia actual. Obviamente no hace falta ser un lince como para saber que nadie puede saber como era el clima hace doscientos años en todas las regiones del planeta con exactitud de décimas de grado centígrado. Por tanto, se puede argumentar que hay un calentamiento en las últimas décadas? Quizás. Me cuesta creerme nada que desprenda una agenda política, pero le doy el beneficio de la duda. De lo que nadie me ha convencido hasta ahora es que ese calentamiento sea significativo en comparación con la variabilidad natural histórica, que se sabe que ha habido, pero es imposible de medir porque no había termómetros en cada esquina. Hay que cuidar el planeta lo más que podamos, pero inventarse una emergencia climática por datos probablemente sesgados, obtenidos en los últimas décadas... Fake news.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Interesante lo del barco.
> No, no es que no me guste, si me pareciera que hay evidencia suficiente lo diría.
> Hay infinidad de estudios de paleoclimatologia que intentan revelar cuáles eran las condiciones climáticas en el pasado para poder saber cuál es la tendencia actual. Obviamente no hace falta ser un lince como para saber que nadie puede saber como era el clima hace doscientos años en todas las regiones del planeta con exactitud de décimas de grado centígrado. Por tanto, se puede argumentar que hay un calentamiento en las últimas décadas? Quizás. Me cuesta creerme nada que desprenda una agenda política, pero le doy el beneficio de la duda. De lo que nadie me ha convencido hasta ahora es que ese calentamiento sea significativo en comparación con la variabilidad natural histórica, que se sabe que ha habido, pero es imposible de medir porque no había termómetros en cada esquina. Hay que cuidar el planeta lo más que podamos, pero inventarse una emergencia climática por datos probablemente sesgados, obtenidos en los últimas décadas... Fake news.



Ya se lo he dicho al de arriba que seguro nadie lo sabe, pero claro evidencias hay, si no hiciesen nada y fuera cierto despues que?

Aquí es fácil opinar, pero claro tu ponte en la piel de los políticos y decide, si por casualidad fuera cierto y no hicieran nada..

Después de quien sería la responsabilidad?


----------



## Top_Spinete (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Yo no soy calentologo de nada.
> 
> A ver si lees bien lo que te pongo.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver muchacho.

nadie niega el cambio climático, porque clima implica precisamente eso, cambio.

lo que es absurdo y totalmente anticientífico es atribuírselo al ser humano (y para más inri al hombre blanco occidental), cuando su impacto en el medio ambiente es ridículo comparado ya no con la actividad solar, sino con la de los propios volcanes o los incendios que se producen en la naturaleza.

Lo que tú dices de investigar algo estaría muy bien, sino fuese porque lo que se hace es de todo menos ciencia: los políticos ya tienen una conclusiones preestablecidas y ponen a sueldo a unos "científicos" para que elaboren los informes que las respalden.

Los mismos políticos que favorecen la importación de naranjas desde Sudáfrica en grandes buques son los que te prohíben el coche para ir a trabajar.

El camelo climático se está usando como palanca de cambio para empobrecer a la sociedad occidental, eso debería al menos hacerte sospechar.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Ene 2021)

A mi cada vez me cuesta mas estar por debajo de las 500 ppm dentro de casa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ene 2021)

MANDRILES HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS

PONEOS A LIMPIAR LA PUTA M 30 O 40 QUE MAÑANA TENGO QUE PASAR POR AHI

SUBNORMALES DE MIERDA

VERGUENZA DE PAIS CAE UNA NEVADA PACO YA PREVISTA Y TODO CHAPADO

PAIS DE MIERDA JODER


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ene 2021)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> Vamos a ver muchacho.
> 
> nadie niega el cambio climático, porque clima implica precisamente eso, cambio.
> 
> ...



COMO QUE NO LO NIEGAS, PUES CLARO NO EXISTE TAL COSA, NO HAY NINGUN CAMBIO CLIMATICO

EL CLIMA FLUCTUA DESDE QUE EXISTE, PUNTO

EL HOMBRE LE COME LA POLLA AL SOL


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> Vamos a ver muchacho.
> 
> nadie niega el cambio climático, porque clima implica precisamente eso, cambio.
> 
> ...



Eso de que los políticos creen en el cambio climático es falso, fueron estos científicos del artículo quienes los pronosticaron a finales de los 70.

Los científicos que hace 40 años predijeron con exactitud el cambio climático - BBC News Mundo

Todo este temilla lo viví de cerca, al principio nadie les hizo ni caso, porqué adoptar medidas a nivel mundial es complicado, fue cuando diversas ONG y otras personas empezaron a presionar que se lo cogieron un poco en serio, pero en realidad no han hecho nada o poco, ahora parece que se espabilan un poco.

De momento las predicciones que hicieron se estan cumpliendo, si resulta que es cierto y no hacen nada vamos a tener un lío gordo, porqué todos los ecosistemas están relacionados, no es solo la subida del mar.

Además hoy en día muchos políticos aún lo niegan, esperemos que sea falso porqué si es verdadero después del virus vamos a tener otro jaleo mundial.

Los científicos que predijeron esto no son unos mindunguis, yo conozco bien el tema por varias razones.

Jules Charney y Broecker son científicos buenos, ahora hasta los chinos se han subido al carro, ellos son los que más contaminan y eran los más reticentes, que se hayan sumado a la lucha es que algún peligro deben ver.

De verdad espero que tengáis vosotros razón y sea una falsa alarma, porqué si es verdad vamos a tener muchas emociones fuertes.


----------



## Kapitoh (9 Ene 2021)

Los cientificos, los nuevos predicadores del siglo XXI


----------



## damnit (9 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



los científicos me dijeron también en los 80 y 90 que a día de hoy el agujero de la capa de ozono iba a ser tan grande que la radiación ultravioleta nos iba a comer la piel y moriríamos entre terribles sufriementos sin llegar a cumplir los 50

¿alguien se acuerda de la capa de ozono por cierto?


----------



## socrates99 (9 Ene 2021)

Los egpertossss


----------



## Top_Spinete (9 Ene 2021)

damnit dijo:


> los científicos me dijeron también en los 80 y 90 que a día de hoy el agujero de la capa de ozono iba a ser tan grande que la radiación ultravioleta nos iba a comer la piel y moriríamos entre terribles sufriementos sin llegar a cumplir los 50
> 
> ¿alguien se acuerda de la capa de ozono por cierto?



Y de la lluvia ácida


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Yo no soy calentologo de nada.
> 
> A ver si lees bien lo que te pongo.
> 
> ...




Que en el Planeta Tierra el clima no es siempre el mismo y que tiene cambios no hace falta que me lo cuente ni un ejperto, ni la tele, ni la Greta Thunberg, ni Greenpeace ni tampoco tú, solo me hace falta leer sobre la historia conocida de este planeta. Los continentes se mueven, los volcanes erupcionan o dejan de hacerlo, la estrella llamada Sol produce más calor o menos, el planeta gira más o menos deprisa...hay tantas variables naturales que es practicamente imposible abarcarlas todas.

Yo no estoy en contra de que se investiguen las cosas, de lo que estoy en contra es de que me intenteis tomar el pelo continuamente achacando cualquier cambio a la humanidad para así poder tocarles la fibra sensiblera poniendo a títeres como la Greta Thunberg lloriqueando y moqueando por los medios de comunicación afines con el único fin de sacarnos la pasta mediante nuevos impuestos llamados "ecológicos" o "sostenibles" o como cojones los quieran llamar en la neolengua ecolojeta.

Yo que tengo algo de memoria recuerdo perfectamente el tema por el que se abrió el hilo, como hace décadas nos acojonaban por ejemplo con historietas como la subida del nivel del mar por lo del calentamiento global y deshielo de los polos y que por estas fechas el oceáno Atlántico ya habría sepultado la ciudad de Valencia. Pues ya lo vemos.

Y como ya no cuela lo de la farsa del Calentamiento Global pues ahora le han colocado el rimbombante nombre de Cambio Climático para así poder abarcarlo todo ¿hace calor? Es el Cambio climático ¿Hace frío? Es por el Cambio Climático? ¿Sequía? Cambio Climático ¿Nieva? Cambio Climático ¿Huracán? Cambio Climático ¿Ya no hay huracanes? Claro, es por el Cambio Climático.

Pero dejar tranquila ya a las personas que parece que os moleste que no vivan cada segundo de sus vidas completamente acojonadas por todo, cojones.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (9 Ene 2021)

Los mismos hijos de puta que llevan meses bombardeándonos con la gripe china. Y ahora buscan que nos metan un jeringazo de nadie sabe qué.


----------



## hartman (9 Ene 2021)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> Y de la lluvia ácida



todo se ha convertido en covid.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que en el Planeta Tierra el clima no es siempre el mismo y que tiene cambios no hace falta que me lo cuente ni un ejperto, ni la tele, ni la Greta Thunberg, ni Greenpeace ni tampoco tú, solo me hace falta leer sobre la historia conocida de este planeta. Los continentes se mueven, los volcanes erupcionan o dejan de hacerlo, la estrella llamada Sol produce más calor o menos, el planeta gira más o menos deprisa...hay tantas variables naturales que es practicamente imposible abarcarlas todas.
> 
> Yo no estoy en contra de que se investiguen las cosas, de lo que estoy en contra es de que me intenteis tomar el pelo continuamente achacando cualquier cambio a la humanidad para así poder tocarles la fibra sensiblera poniendo a títeres como la Greta Thunberg lloriqueando y moqueando por los medios de comunicación afines con el único fin de sacarnos la pasta mediante nuevos impuestos llamados "ecológicos" o "sostenibles" o como cojones los quieran llamar en la neolengua ecolojeta.
> 
> ...



Espero que tengas razón, yo no voy a afirmar rotundamente nada pero me da en el hocico que si es verdad, ya he explicado todo lo que se.

A ver cuando vino el virus ,el gobierno hizo lo que tú propones y mira lo que pasó.

Lo digo porque afirmaron que era un virus light, y después hicieron manifestacion 8m y también Vox Vistalegre y mira como hemos terminado.

Saber lo que es mejor....

Si el cambio climatico es verdad después vendran los lloros, pero aquí afirmas que es una conspiración, yo solo digo que de conspiración tiene poco.

Los científicos no hicieron demagogia con el tema, lo explicaron y además se está cumpliendo, te miras el artículo.

Me parece que los que hacéis demagogia sois vosotros afirmando rotundamente que es falso.

Además es mi opinión y lo he documentado bien , vosotros solo a repetir el mantra populista que aquí no pasa nada porqué está nevando en mi pueblo.

A ver si pones algún estudio serio que ratifique tus palabras.

Pd: respecto al ozono aquí está la explicación

El agujero de ozono antártico récord en 2020 se cierra

Lo que pasa es que algunos quieren hacer política y demagogia barata con estos temas, porqué hoy en día si quieres con internet lo puedes conocer todo, además de otros temas que ...



.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Espero que tengas razón, yo no voy a afirmar rotundamente nada pero me da en el hocico que si es verdad, ya he explicado todo lo que se.
> 
> A ver cuando vino el virus ,el gobierno hizo lo que tú propones y mira lo que pasó.
> 
> ...





Yo lo que digo es por ejemplo que la placa tectónica africana avanza a cuestión de un metro por siglo lo que supone que la costa sur española se levanta por ese empuje a razón de más o menos un centímetro anual.

O digo por ejemplo que Cristóbal Colón partió del Puerto de Palos rumbo a descubrir América y ahora Palos de la Frontera se encuentra alejado del mar y el antiguo puerto desde donde partió Colón está sepultado y seco de agua.

Que por ejemplo al ritmo que se mueven ahora mismo los continentes se teoriza que dentro de 250 millones los continentes se habrán unido en uno solo (donde estaremos tú y yo)

Que el aspecto del planeta hace millones de años no tiene nada que ver con el actual.

¿Todo eso ha sido culpa de la humanidad por su irresponsabilidad? Venga hombre.

Y demagogos sois los que aprovechais cualquier fenómeno natural para incluirlo en vuestras creencias. Ahora que nieva y está haciendo un frío del copón pues también os sirve para lo que defendeis y cuando llegue agosto y hasta las ranas lleven cantimplora también os servirá. Y así van trascurriendo años y años y siempre lo mismo.

Recuerdo también por ejemplo hace años cuando amenazaban en la televisión con el fenómeno asustaviejas de la Ciclogénesis Explosiva, todos íbamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces por la Ciclógeneses Explosiva.

¿Y que era realmente la Ciclogénesis Explosiva? Pues ni más ni menos que la famos Gota Fría de practicamente todos los años a la que le cambiaron el nombre para hacerlo más alarmante y más malvado, ciclogénesis explosiva uiiiiii que miedo correr todos.

¿Y que es una Gota Fría? Pues ni más ni menos que un huracán o mejor dicho los últimos coletazos de un huracán que llegan hasta aquí.

Fenómenos completamente naturales que se utilizan para alarmar a la población y para sacarnos el dinero con alguna historieta.

Es que sinceramente me aburre todo esto que es algo tan obvio para cualquiera que piense con el cerebro.

Saludos.


----------



## Alpargato (9 Ene 2021)

La emergencia climática no existe, pero nos la van a cobrar


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ene 2021)

el co2 es el que le gusta respirar a los subnormales mascarilleros come pollas


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es por ejemplo que la placa tectónica africana avanza a cuestión de un metro por siglo lo que supone que la costa sur española se levanta por ese empuje a razón de más o menos un centímetro anual.
> 
> O digo por ejemplo que Cristóbal Colón partió del Puerto de Palos rumbo a descubrir América y ahora Palos de la Frontera se encuentra alejado del mar y el antiguo puerto desde donde partió Colón está sepultado y seco de agua.
> 
> ...



Vamos a dejarlo estar porque no nos pondremos de acuerdo...

Venga que vaya bien
.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Vamos a dejarlo estar porque no nos pondremos de acuerdo...
> 
> Venga que vaya bien
> .




Si no nos ponemos de acuerdo en que el planeta desde su origen ha ido cambiando de aspecto, temperaturas, etc etc y que lo seguirá haciendo hasta el día fatal de la muerte de la estrella de la cual depende su existencia o de su hipotética desaparación por alguna causa por ahora desconocida...pues entonces no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si no nos ponemos de acuerdo en que el planeta desde su origen ha ido cambiando de aspecto, temperaturas, etc etc y que lo seguirá haciendo hasta el día fatal de la muerte de la estrella de la cual depende su existencia o de su hipotética desaparación por alguna causa por ahora desconocida...pues entonces no se.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno jajajajaja

Pero el tema era otro, si me pones algún artículo del cambio climático que lo refute ya te lo comentaré, lo otro que explicas ya lo sabemos todos, aquí lo importante era saber si el hombre ha influido en este tema.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Bueno jajajajaja
> 
> Pero el tema era otro, si me pones algún artículo del cambio climático que lo refute ya te lo comentaré, lo otro que explicas ya lo sabemos todos, aquí lo importante era saber si el hombre ha influido en este tema.




Yo creo que quien tiene que demostrar es el que afirma que existe algo y no el que lo niega. El punto de partida de mi tesis es que fenómenos de calentamiento, enfriamiento, movivimientos tectónicos, etc etc...siempre han existido desde que el mundo es mundo. Eso lo estás admitiendo hasta tu mismo.

Ahora tendrás tu que demostrar que todo eso que ha ocurrido siempre de forma natural es ahora por la influencia del hombre moderno.

Saludos.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo creo que quien tiene que demostrar es el que afirma que existe algo y no el que lo niega. El punto de partida de mi tesis es que fenómenos de calentamiento, enfriamiento, movivimientos tectónicos, etc etc...siempre han existido desde que el mundo es mundo. Eso lo estás admitiendo hasta tu mismo.
> 
> Ahora tendrás tu que demostrar que todo eso que ha ocurrido siempre de forma natural es ahora por la influencia del hombre moderno.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya te puse los artículos


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Ya te puse los artículos



Esos artículos no demuestran nada ya que hay otra explicación más sencilla que es la que te estoy dando yo y que es la más lógica ya que es lo que lleva sucediendo en el planeta desde mucho antes incluso de la aparición del hombre.

Saludos.


----------



## Dante77 (9 Ene 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esos artículos no demuestran nada ya que hay otra explicación más sencilla que es la que te estoy dando yo y que es la más lógica ya que es lo que lleva sucediendo en el planeta desde mucho antes incluso de la aparición del hombre.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya hemos discutido eso otras veces, ahora si que me voy que me esperannn

Adióssss.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ene 2021)




----------



## Alvarogbest (9 Ene 2021)

Cuando era pequeñito estudiaba los periodos glaciares e interglaciares, cambios climáticos que nada tienen que ver con la presencia del hombre.

No entiendo porque desde hace un tiempo se intenta transmitir la idea de que solo ha habido cambios climáticos desde la revolución industrial a causa del hombre.

No digo que no pueda influir en cierta medida pero habría que ver cuanto es por el hombre y cuanto por la propia naturaleza del planeta


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ene 2021)




----------



## Ordel (10 Ene 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>





Alvarogbest dijo:


> Cuando era pequeñito estudiaba los periodos glaciares e interglaciares, cambios climáticos que nada tienen que ver con la presencia del hombre.
> 
> No entiendo porque desde hace un tiempo se intenta transmitir la idea de que solo ha habido cambios climáticos desde la revolución industrial a causa del hombre.
> 
> No digo que no pueda influir en cierta medida pero habría que ver cuanto es por el hombre y cuanto por la propia naturaleza del planeta



Porque es un negocio.


----------



## RC1492 (10 Ene 2021)

Pero la gente sigue tragando y tragando y tragando y no pararan de tragar.

Es el calentamiento Hueval señores, nosotros solo somos unos gilipollas con memoria.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ene 2021)

Alvarogbest dijo:


> Cuando era pequeñito estudiaba los periodos glaciares e interglaciares, cambios climáticos que nada tienen que ver con la presencia del hombre.
> 
> No entiendo porque desde hace un tiempo se intenta transmitir la idea de que solo ha habido cambios climáticos desde la revolución industrial a causa del hombre.
> 
> No digo que no pueda influir en cierta medida pero habría que ver cuanto es por el hombre y cuanto por la propia naturaleza del planeta



yo díria 1% hombre 99% planeta/sol etc

pero estaría dispuesto a subirlo a 5-95 si los calientapollas se callasen un poco

pero para ellos por supuesto la proporción es la contraria


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Feb 2021)

En India no ven con buenos ojos el impuesto al CO2


----------



## P$0€ (6 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...




Y a finales de los 80, decia Muy Interesante, repetidas veces -varios numeros-(se ve que estaban haciendo campaña) que el calentamiento global causado por las emisiones de CO2 iba a subir el nivel del mar incluso 1 metro hace 20 o 25 años!!! Nadie se acuerda. Yo sí.


----------



## P$0€ (6 Feb 2021)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Pero aún hay gente que cree en los cientontificos y en el cienticifismo? La ciencia, otra cosa a tomar por culo.




Es que en realidad lo que sostiene esa "teoria" no es ciencia: es pseudociencia. En contra de lo que digan los medios, nos verdad que la opinion cientifica es unanime ni siquiera mayoritaria. Se trata en realidad de cuestiones propagandisticas y politica. Parece que a ti tambien te ha llegado una parte del mensaje.


----------



## tixel (6 Feb 2021)

P$0€ dijo:


> Es que en realidad lo que sostiene esa "teoria" no es ciencia: es pseudociencia. En contra de lo que digan los medios, nos verdad que la opinion cientifica es unanime ni siquiera mayoritaria. Se trata en realidad de cuestiones propagandisticas y politica. Parece que a ti tambien te ha llegado una parte del mensaje.



Es que al menos las mitad de la "ciencia" es pseudociencia. Y lo que dices es más que obvio y no solo con este tema sino con la mayoría de sus "teorías".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Feb 2021)

20-3-2018


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Feb 2021)

solo hay algo más subnormal que un calentólogo, 

un covidiano

y hay alguien todavía peor, que sea ambos


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Feb 2021)

NUEVO - Polar Vortex, programado para traer un frío intenso a los 50 estados de los EE. UU. *El lunes, hará que las temperaturas caigan a -35 grados, tan frío que el anticongelante de los automóviles podría solidificarse.

*


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Feb 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (6 Feb 2021)

Falta el agua pero los chinos siguen destrozando lagos para sacar el litio para las baterías de los coches eléctricos. Debe ser que destrozar lagos y fuentes de agua es mucho más limpio y ecologista que cuatro pozos de petróleo en mitad del desierto.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Feb 2021)

Parece que el 2021 sera entretenido 



_*El primer ministro Modi dice que India "responderá con todas sus fuerzas a una conspiración global", citando el juego de herramientas de Greta Thunberg*_


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Feb 2021)

Como el timo del calentamiento global rueda escaleras abajo y es insostenible ,hay que defenderlo como sea,porque sino se acaban los impuestos al CO2 y mucha gente tendra que buscar trabajo


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Feb 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Como el timo del calentamiento global rueda escaleras abajo y es insostenible ,hay que defenderlo como sea,porque sino se acaban los impuestos al CO2 y mucha gente tendra que buscar trabajo



elpis nos dice que esta vez si que si, esta vez se calienta a saco, pero hoy no, mañana tampoco en 20 o 30 años como los visionarios de león


La temperatura de la Tierra podría llegar a un punto límite en tan solo 20 o 30 años | Ciencia | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> elpis nos dice que esta vez si que si, esta vez se calienta a saco, pero hoy no, mañana tampoco en 20 o 30 años como los visionarios de león
> 
> 
> La temperatura de la Tierra podría llegar a un punto límite en tan solo 20 o 30 años | Ciencia | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## ueee3 (12 Feb 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Parece que el 2021 sera entretenido
> 
> 
> 
> _*El primer ministro Modi dice que India "responderá con todas sus fuerzas a una conspiración global", citando el juego de herramientas de Greta Thunberg*_



¿También se ha dado cuenta? A este ritmo los únicos timados del mundo seremos los habitantes de Europa.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Feb 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿También se ha dado cuenta? A este ritmo los únicos timados del mundo seremos los habitantes de Europa.




Europa del este ,hace rato que dejo de creer en el timo del cambio climatico, son uno pocos paises de la UE a los que lo fusilan a impuestos por el CO2 emitido.

No solo los esquilan a impuestos ,sino que les destruyen las industrias en funcion de algo que es basicamente una mentira


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Feb 2021)

*Científicos ocultaron ilegalmente información sobre el cambio climático. El Climategate*

GJ - FECHA: 30/01/2010

Científicos del _establishment_ del cambio climático del Reino Unido *interfirieron para que no se publicaran artículos críticos con sus ideas*, *sabotearon a revistas* que los publicaban y ocultaron sus métodos de trabajo. En Reino Unido, además de contrario a las prácticas científicas, *todo aquello es ilegal*. A este suceso se le denomina *escándalo Climategate*.

El escándalo Climategate. Manipulación científica – A orillas del Potomac


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...




Los científicos, todos los científicos, algunos científicos, reputados científicos.. 

Menuda hostia se van a pegar los testigos de Greta.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Feb 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Los científicos, todos los científicos, algunos científicos, reputados científicos..
> 
> Menuda hostia se van a pegar los testigos de Greta.


----------



## ferrys (12 Feb 2021)

De las pocas cosas que me jode tener razón. Este par de años que ha hecho algo mas de calor, en el norte, se agradecía. 
Hoy es la primera tarde que ha dejado de llover y vemos el sol después de mes y medio infernal, con frio y sin parar de nevar o llover.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Feb 2021)

*Al Gore predijo que en este momento estaría nadando en lava o ahogado en el East River.*
_*Será mejor que Guy me explique por qué sigo vivo. Esto no está bien ...

*_
**


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Feb 2021)

De ayer:


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Mar 2021)

*OTRO CLIMÁTICO CON CREDENCIALES IMPECABLES ROMPE RANGOS: “NUESTROS MODELOS SON LAS BURLAS DE MICKEY-MOUSE DEL MUNDO REAL”

"[No hay] comprensión del forzamiento de la nube", también: "Se hacen suposiciones, luego se hacen ajustes para respaldar una narrativa".*


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## lucky starr (29 Mar 2021)

.Me acaba de venir a la mente una chorrada por la que siempre pensamos 

"Ejque antes hacia mas frio..."

Los aislamientos de las viviendas, las calefacciones, el incremento de coches en circulación (antes la gente iba andando, en bici o en moto) y en general el incremento en la calidad de la ropa hace que pasemos mucho menos frio aunque la temperatura sea la misma.

Fuck you..Al Gore.


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Abr 2021)

*EL FRÍO POLAR DE EUROPA SE INTENSIFICARÁ HASTA ABRIL, MIENTRAS NORTEAMÉRICA SE PREPARA PARA UN DESTINO SIMILAR

AGW es una herramienta política: rechazala y, en cambio, prepárate para el #GRANDSOLARMINIMUM y el colapso social que traerá tanto él como un campo magnético debilitado.*


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## Alpargato (12 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



A que equivale el eje X de esa gráfica? y el Y ?


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Abr 2021)

Alpargato dijo:


> A que equivale el eje X de esa gráfica? y el Y ?




El eje Y es la superficie cubierta ,el eje X


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2021)

*LOS BROTES DE FRÍO NO SON CAUSADOS POR EL CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL "- DR JAY LEHR Y TOM HARRIS*

*"La causa real de los severos brotes de resfriado en los Estados Unidos es una corriente en chorro ondulada ... (y) la causa más común de una corriente en chorro ondulada es el ENFRIAMIENTO GLOBAL".*


----------



## Lukatovic (16 Abr 2021)

El timo ochentero del agujero de la capa de ozno, ibamos a morir todos para el año 2000:

¿Dónde está el maldito agujero?


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Abr 2021)

El único climatólogo que conocí me dijo que el timo del clima era eso, un timo. Pensaba igual que los del documental este.

El clima es cambiante por definición y no tiene nada que ver con la actividad humana, sino con ciclos naturales de la Tierra y por influencia de fenómenos astronómicos, como los volcanes solares, la influencia de los meteoritos, etc. Nos dirigimos hacia una nueva era de hielo, hecho que ocurre cada 65 millones de años. Es un suceso natural e inevitable. Pues los retrasados mentales de los políticos y celebridades como el Vil Puertas diciendo que hay que enfriar la Tierra de forma artificial pq se está calentando


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Abr 2021)

Los modelos matematicos del IPCC fallan mas que una escopeta de feria


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (17 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Los modelos matematicos del IPCC fallan mas que una escopeta de feria



Cosas de que no estén inspirados en los hechos sino en teorías de mierda sacadas del culo de gentuza mitómana y enferma mental de hace dos siglos (ehemMalthusehem).

Cuando pienso que la ciencia avanza y veo que aún se apoya en magufadas decimonónicas recuerdo que lo que avanza es la tecnología. La ciencia teórica ya si eso, para otro siglo la dejamos.


----------



## SuperDios (17 Abr 2021)

100tiphikos... Esa patulea de embusteros a sueldo.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Abr 2021)

*La curva roja muestra los recuentos de manchas solares pronosticados originalmente por NOAA para el ciclo solar 25, con la curva naranja mostrando el nuevo mejor ajuste: un SC25 históricamente débil todavía está a la vista. #Preparar*


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Falnesatar (21 Abr 2021)

El mito de la ciencia, el modelo Jesuita como fe religiosa.

Haciendo el ridículo, una vez más, pero el circo no para.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Abr 2021)

*MÁS DE 100 MILLONES DE ESTADOS UNIDOS SUFRIRÁN UN FRÍO SUBGELANTE, A MEDIDA QUE LA MASA DE NIEVE DE NH SUBE A LA HISTÓRICA 2.400 GIGATONES

La nieve pesada acompañará a la próxima helada e impulsará la masa de nieve de NH, que ya se sitúa en 700 Gts por encima del promedio de 1982-2012, incluso más alta.*


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Abr 2021)

hoy había un titular que por supuesto no cliké de que el mar se comería 50 metros de las playas de baleares xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## mol (23 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Lo que hace es hablar inglés de puta madre, igualito que los niños en España


----------



## Lukatovic (23 Abr 2021)

Vaya hombre, justo el año que he podído esquiar POR LA CALLE!


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Abr 2021)

*El canal de televisión infantil estadounidense ha comenzado a presentarles a los niños el "racismo ambiental" sistemático en los Estados Unidos.*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Abr 2021)

*NUEVO PAPEL UTILIZA LA IA PARA PREDECIR LOS CICLOS DE LAS MANCHAS SOLARES: BAJA ACTIVIDAD SOLAR HASTA 2050

"Nuestras predicciones muestran que los ciclos de las manchas solares estarán en un estado débil a partir del ciclo 24 (2008-2019) hasta el ciclo 27 (o 2050 más o menos)".*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Abr 2021)

*LA METÁFORA PERFECTA DE LA APARICIÓN OCCIDENTAL DE LAS ALARMISTAS DE CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL

Ésta es una metáfora perfecta del liderazgo insípidamente débil y cobarde de Occidente, y del peligro en el que nos están poniendo, al apaciguar a los alarmistas del calentamiento global.

Porque bajo la farsa de la campaña de miedo al calentamiento global, nuestros líderes están vendiendo nuestras industrias a China y Rusia, permitiendo que esas dos naciones se roben una ventaja competitiva sobre Occidente y se fortalezcan, mientras nosotros nos debilitamos intencionalmente bajo el engaño de que esto detendrá el "calentamiento global".

Mientras tanto, las tropas chinas y rusas están llevando a cabo ejercicios conjuntos en el frío bajo cero de Siberia.*


----------



## Fabs (25 Abr 2021)

Son los mismos científicos que asesoran a los gobiernos en la plandemia y en las políticas ecologistas contra el "cambio del clima" (lo que de toda la vida se ha venido a llamar "el tiempo") y ahí están con su chapita 2030 todos los hombres del tiempo de la tele, manipulando hasta donde puedan sin que se note.


----------



## Fabs (25 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *El canal de televisión infantil estadounidense ha comenzado a presentarles a los niños el "racismo ambiental" sistemático en los Estados Unidos.*



Acusan a las centrales nucleares de polucionar gravemente el aire ¿?


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2021)

Fabs dijo:


> Son los mismos científicos que asesoran a los gobiernos en la plandemia y en las políticas ecologistas contra el "cambio del clima" (lo que de toda la vida se ha venido a llamar "el tiempo") y ahí están con su chapita 2030 todos los hombres del tiempo de la tele, manipulando hasta donde puedan sin que se note.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *NUEVO PAPEL UTILIZA LA IA PARA PREDECIR LOS CICLOS DE LAS MANCHAS SOLARES: BAJA ACTIVIDAD SOLAR HASTA 2050
> 
> "Nuestras predicciones muestran que los ciclos de las manchas solares estarán en un estado débil a partir del ciclo 24 (2008-2019) hasta el ciclo 27 (o 2050 más o menos)".*



Estos ciclos pueden tener una predicción según la normalidad pero nadie explica por qué y cómo salen tormentas solares aleatorias ...hace tiempo que estoy muy interesado con este tema por qué solo una pequeña variación en el comportamiento de nuestro astro y adiós todo en cuanto satélites , tecnología , luz eléctrica ....


1859 tormenta solar


----------



## Fabs (26 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Tal cual:



Todos al unísono bajo la voz del amo. El peligro dicen que son los sitios web de contenido independiente. Negacionistas y demás de las palabras del amo.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Abr 2021)

*EL CONJUNTO DE DATOS MEJOR CITADO REVELA QUE DE 68 MODELOS CLIMÁTICOS, LA TEMPERATURA OBSERVADA EN LA TIERRA ES INFERIOR A 67 DE ELLOS

“Rara vez se informa al público de estas evidentes discrepancias entre la ciencia básica y lo que nos dicen los políticos y los científicos del pop. No hay emergencia climática ".*


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Abr 2021)

Frio y hambre ,eso es lo que viene    



Todos aquellos países que estén por encima del paralelo 50 se van a transformar en una tundra helada


----------



## Homero+10 (2 May 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 May 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2021)

*MANTENER LA MENTIRA SE CURVA MÁS DIFÍCIL: LAS TEMPERATURAS GLOBALES SE HUNDEN MÁS EN ABRIL

La historia nos muestra que se necesita una "verdad" tumultuosa, innegable y que sacude el mundo para despertar a las masas de su psicosis fabricada. Quizás el "enfriamiento global" pruebe esa verdad.*


----------



## Homero+10 (7 May 2021)

*Las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero de China superaron a todos los países desarrollados juntos por primera vez.*


----------



## Homero+10 (8 May 2021)

*AÑOS DE PREDICCIONES FALLIDAS DEL HIELO DEL MAR ÁRTICO ...

... pero las masas están demasiado distraídas para darse cuenta, demasiado ocupadas trabajando como esclavos en 9-5 (para mantener la cabeza fuera del agua, irónicamente) para detenerse y observar lo que ahora son décadas de discrepancias científicas*


----------



## Homero+10 (9 May 2021)

*Inglaterra está en su mayo más frío desde que se inició el mantenimiento de registros en 1659 (durante el Mínimo de Maunder)*


----------



## Homero+10 (14 May 2021)

*el activista medioambiental Elon Musk, pide un impuesto al carbon
*


----------



## Homero+10 (16 May 2021)

*Centro de dogmas climáticos de Facebook. Increíble B.S. con señalización de bonificación de virtud. Todo miente para reforzar el sistema fraudulento de distribución de la riqueza del impuesto al carbono.*


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2021)

*Las temperaturas globales promedio ahora son más frías que cuando nació Greta.*


----------



## Homero+10 (21 May 2021)

*EL ACLAMADO ASTROFÍSICO ISRAELÍ SUGIERE QUE EL SOL IMPULSA EL CLIMA DE LA TIERRA, NO EL CO2

"Hace 1000 años la tierra era cálida, hace 300 años era fría. En los informes 1º y 2º del IPCC se mencionaron estos eventos. En 2001 desaparecieron ..."*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2021)

*Groenlandia acaba de ganar una cantidad récord de nieve y hielo

Según los alarmistas del clima, Groenlandia ya debería haberse hundido en el olvido. Sin embargo, aquí estamos, publicando GANANCIAS sin precedentes.*


----------



## Homero+10 (27 May 2021)

La tendencia climatica del calentamiento global


----------



## Alpargato (28 May 2021)

Ups parece que el hielo ya se reducía antes de los incrementos anormales de co2, así que el co2 no era el culpable.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 May 2021)

¿Van a cambiar el timovirus por el timoclima otra vez? Se les acaban las ideas para crear impuestos y recaudar dinero. Son pozos sin fondo, estos políticos y sus colegas de los bancos.


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

Es una teoría muy bonita si, pero existen otras como los ciclos solares. El incremento del co2 puede suponer una fuerza adicional al calentamiento pero si es muy sutil o muy gruesa su relevancia es más difícil de demostrar. Por ahora no hemos superado limites normales en el planeta.


----------



## Kbkubito (29 May 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> y decian que en asturias iba a tener la climatologia de las palmas de gran canaria, habia que agarrar a unos cuantos de esos hijos de puta , llevarlos a lena y dejarlos en pelotas en medio de un descampado



Si,pero a partir del 25 de septiembre que van a prohibir la caza del lobo.


----------



## Kubatronik (29 May 2021)

Aquí la idea es que como no encuentran otra causa plausible para el calentamiento global (que aunque ligero, existe), lo achacan al CO2 de los combustibles fósiles. Con la tecnología y ciencia actual, no hay manera de esclarecer de manera unívoca que el CO2 antropogénico sea el causante del aumento de las temperaturas. Se basa todo en modelos que no hay por donde cogerlos, pues han fallado más que una escopeta de feria.

En mi opinion: no habrá ninguna gran catástrofe, ya hemos vivido en otras épocas de más CO2, y nos hemos adaptado. Antes que centrarse en el CO2, hay atacar otro tipo de contaminación (suelos, plásticos, etc), el CO2 es el menor de nuestros problemas.


----------



## Loignorito (29 May 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



Muy oportuno. Está en total concordancia con la explicación que doy sobre las razones de que estemos viviendo tiempos tan extraños. La atmósfera está colapsando desde sus capas superiores. Ya en 2009 eran cientos de kilómetros, pero no quisieron publicar nada más al respecto. Ahora está mucho peor y las capas frías, así como las radiaciones, llegan con más intensidad. El clima se vuelve EXTREMO.




__





*Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis


Todos estamos alucinando viendo las cosas que suceden en el mundo. Tenemos una supuesta pandemia que ha servido de excusa para arrebatarnos nuestras libertades. Una campaña intensiva y recalcitrante de vacunación, con algo que realmente no son las vacunas clásicas y que ni tan siquiera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

Intentando hacer quieres decir.


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

Por eso se han equivocado en todas las predicciones que han hecho, porque nunca se equivocan. Venga hombre lo tuyo es un dogma y no ciencia.


----------



## Iron John (29 May 2021)

De los creadores de "ej que lo ha dicho la tele", llega "ej que lo han dicho los sientíficoh"


----------



## Homero+10 (29 May 2021)




----------



## pemebe (29 May 2021)

Hoy han pasado 2 puertos en los Alpes en el Giro y a 31 de Mayo están nevados. La semana pasada acortaron una etapa porque estaba nevando.


----------



## Ponix (29 May 2021)

La falta de agua puede volverse real... y eso sería gracioso de ver. Tener hambre es jodido, pero sed...


----------



## monasterio (29 May 2021)

Algunos resultados


Resultados generales Hasta el momento con las series de datos generadas (en la totalidad de estaciones del Proyecto Glackma) se observa ...




glackma.org


----------



## Caracalla (29 May 2021)

No, está claro que muy inteligente no eres si te has tragado el climatimo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

Con datos de 200 años atrás es muy fácil manipular a la gente, el grafico que te pasé tiene 800.000 años y podemos ver que no hay ningún exceso de temperatura ahora mismo, y el incremento es totalmente normal.


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

Estas ciego o no quieres ver.
¿Estamos por encima o por debajo de anteriores máximos?


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

Estamos demostrando que el calentamiento actual no se sale de lo normal en la tierra y que ha ocurrido sin civilizaciones humanas varias veces y con más temperatura.


----------



## Alpargato (29 May 2021)

No hablamos de cuando la tierra se formó mira los periodos en el gráfico.
Evidentemente si la tierra ha pasado varias veces por calentamientos y enfriamientos mucho peores habrán habido cambios en la biodiversidad.
Hablamos de cambios en la biodiversidad, de calentamiento, de co2 o de que quieres hablar?

*b) Mezcla de temas*
"A nadie se le ha pasado por alto que en cuanto se ponen a hablar de los efectos del cambio climático en seguida se pasan a la polución, hablando de la contaminación de las ciudades, de los plásticos del mar, o de los animales en peligro de extinción. Son asuntos importantes que no tienen nada que ver con el clima y que reciben menos atención y recursos de los que debieran porque estos se desvían a la lucha contra el cambio climático. Aún mezclan más los asuntos al referirse a las emisiones de CO2 como contaminante. El CO2 es una molécula absolutamente imprescindible para la vida, que todos los seres vivos producimos de forma natural, no es un contaminante y el hecho de producirla también artificialmente no la convierte en contaminante. Tratan de vender la lucha contra el cambio climático como parte de una lucha más general contra la contaminación con la que todo el mundo está de acuerdo. Es una táctica vendedora donde las haya, poner el producto en un pack con productos que se venden mejor."


----------



## Alpargato (30 May 2021)

¿Cientos de miles de años en ocurrir? no es eso lo que se ve en los gráficos. Podemos ver que algunos ocurrieron incluso más rápido que ahora.
¿Evitar el cambio? eso si sería ir en contra del ciclo natural del planeta.

¿Que hay efectos en la vida de la gente? aquí tienes datos:


----------



## Alquilinator (30 May 2021)

¿Qué pasó en 1997?
Gráfica más sospechosa!!


----------



## ferrys (30 May 2021)

Por fin nis ha llegado un poco de buen tiempo en el norte. Con lluvias pero calorcito. Vaya año quillo. Llevamos unos años que hace más frío que en Groenlandia. Llueve más que en Holanda, tenemos los prados más verdes de Europa.
Sólo decir que hace 40 años jugábamos al fútbol en un campo de gravilla todo reventado. Así lleva toda la vida. El viernes estába cubierto de hierba. En la puta vida.


----------



## Alpargato (30 May 2021)

"La gente dice que deberíamos dejar un planeta mejor para nuestros hijos. La verdad es que deberíamos dejar unos hijos mejores para nuestro planeta" 

Mintiéndoles no vamos a hacer mucho por la biosfera.


----------



## MarloStanfield (30 May 2021)

Agua no falta. Lo que sí falta es agua potable en determinadas localizaciones.


----------



## Tiresias (30 May 2021)

ferrys dijo:


> Por fin nos ha llegado un poco de buen tiempo en el norte. Con lluvias pero calorcito. Vaya año quillo. Llevamos unos años que hace más frío que en Groenlandia. Llueve más que en Holanda, tenemos los prados más verdes de Europa.
> Sólo decir que hace 40 años jugábamos al fútbol en un campo de gravilla todo reventado. Así lleva toda la vida. El viernes estába cubierto de hierba. En la puta vida.



Pues en el sur estamos igual. Vaya mes de mayo! En lo que llevamos de año aún no hemos alcanzado los veinte grados reales (sin humedad ni viento).


----------



## ferrys (30 May 2021)

Mucho CO2 y pollas y no te dejan ni respirar. Al final van a tener razón.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (30 May 2021)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡LA CIENCIAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Falastur (2 Jun 2021)

Pero se han derretido los polos ya o no, esta lista la playa de Albacete??? que nervios


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (2 Jun 2021)

No os paséis un pelo, que el año pasado, fue el más caluroso, desde que hay registros
Y este año, lleva marcha de superarlo
Como siga esto así, este año en Valencia nos vamos a tener que bañar en la playa con neopreno
La explicación según los ejpertos
Claro, ej que no hace calor, porke se están dirritiendo los polos, y el frío se expande por el mundo


----------



## AzulyBlanco (2 Jun 2021)

Junio, recordad los junios de vuestra infancia, yendo a clase intensiva de mañana, seguro que no llevabas ya chaqueta ni de chandal ni de nada, por os sobraba luego, pasabas un ligero fresquete al entrar a las 9 y nada más...osea como ahora, y eso que ahora hay mucho mas asfalto y mas coches echando humo y aun asi nada de nada, lo mismo de siempre


----------



## Derrochaduros (2 Jun 2021)

Mayo fresco


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2021)

*NUEVO - El primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, dice que las naciones del G7 deben "reconstruir mejor" de una manera "más verde, más neutral en cuanto al género y quizás de una manera más femenina".*


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2021)

Se te ve muy preocupado por la información que coloco en los hilos  ,tranquilo que hay lugar para todos


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2021)

*LOS FRENTES POLARES BARREN EL HEMISFERIO SUR, A MEDIDA QUE LA ANTÁRTIDA SE HACE HASTA -81,7C

La Antártida ha soportado casi mínimos históricos en los últimos tiempos. Y ahora, un flujo de corriente en chorro meridional (inducido por una baja actividad solar) está canalizando algo de ese norte frío escalofriante:*


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2021)

*LA ANTÁRTIDA ESTÁ SUFRIENDO UN INVIERNO CERCANO AL RÉCORD: 10C MÁS FRÍO DE LO NORMAL

La Antártida está experimentando un comienzo de invierno inusualmente frío, un frío que amenaza con romper la temperatura más baja jamás registrada en el continente helado: los -89.6C (-129.3F) de 1983.*


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2021)

*Ayer, Groenlandia ganó una cantidad récord de nieve y hielo

A raíz de las ganancias históricas de SMB de finales de mayo, Groenlandia ahora ha registrado un enorme CRECIMIENTO durante un tiempo en el que normalmente estaría perdiendo nieve y hielo:*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2021)

*EL INFORME CLIMÁTICO DE BOGUS CULPA "EL ENFRIAMIENTO" AL "CALENTAMIENTO"

En un ejemplo perfecto de lo que George Orwell llamó 'doble pensamiento', el partido AGW afirma que 'calentamiento' también puede significar 'enfriamiento', es decir, que sus emisiones de CO2 son responsables de TODO lo relacionado con el clima:*


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Jul 2021)

*A PESAR DE LAS MENTIRAS Y EXAGERACIONES DE LOS HSH, LA TEMPERATURA PROMEDIO DE LA TIERRA CAYÓ POR DEBAJO DE LA LÍNEA DE BASE DE 30 AÑOS EN JUNIO*
_*
El “panorama general” es lo que los alarmistas climáticos nos dicen que miremos, y el panorama general revela el ENFRIAMIENTO GLOBAL.
*_
* Según los satélites 15x NASA / NOAA AMSU que miden cada pulgada cuadrada de la troposfera inferior (donde residimos los humanos), el  planeta Tierra era en realidad más cálido en 1983: *


----------



## pepeeseyo (3 Jul 2021)

Entre científicos y expertos ....lo tenemos jodido


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Jul 2021)

*¿POR QUÉ NADIE HABLA DE GROENLANDIA? ESTÁ GANANDO CANTIDADES RÉCORD DE NIEVE E HIELO

Hemos tenido más de 40 años de CAGW ahora, pero incluso el más acérrimo de los climatizadores todavía tendrá dificultades para señalar una sola observación del mundo real que demuestre su existencia.*


----------



## Fabs (6 Jul 2021)

pepeeseyo dijo:


> Entre científicos y expertos ....lo tenemos jodido



La "R@cket Science" es algo sólo para unos pocos privilegiados...


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Jul 2021)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No os paséis un pelo, que el año pasado, fue el más caluroso, desde que hay registros
> Y este año, lleva marcha de superarlo
> Como siga esto así, este año en Valencia nos vamos a tener que bañar en la playa con neopreno
> La explicación según los ejpertos
> Claro, ej que no hace calor, porke se están dirritiendo los polos, y el frío se expande por el mundo



que coño pias, calentologo hijo de la gran puta come pollas


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Jul 2021)

Falastur dijo:


> Pero se han derretido los polos ya o no, esta lista la playa de Albacete??? que nervios



creo que pal 2030 llega a elda, por fin el nini se podrá bañar en el mediterraneo sin tener que hacer mamadas gratis a desconocidos en auto stop


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Jul 2021)

Estamos gobernados por auténticos inútiles y sinvergüenzas.


----------



## ciberobrero (11 Jul 2021)

Qué dinero pierden???

Te cubre el seguro de vivienda tsunamis?

Si aseguran cosas que tengan que ver con el clima aplican sus tablas actuariales y san se acabó, su negocio es el riesgo, lo que deben hacer es medirlo bien no evitarlo, si se pudiese evitar no habría seguros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Jul 2021)

tremenda ola africana trons


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2021)

*Artículo del 14 de julio:

LA EXTENSIÓN DEL HIELO MARINO ANTÁRTICO ES MAYOR DESDE 2015 Y ESTÁ CRECIENDO

Además, los datos del NSIDC revelan que el hielo alrededor del polo sur ha aumentado a un ~ 1 por ciento por década desde 1979.*


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2021)

*Balance de masa de la superficie de los casquetes polares del Ártico, simulado por el modelo climático regional MAR.*


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2021)

*Le pediré nuevamente que nos muestre exactamente dónde se vio afectada la tasa de cambio de CO2 por alguna acción específica.
La verdad es que nada que usted o el resto del "mundo desarrollado" puedan hacer disminuirá o incluso cambiará la tasa de aumento de CO2.*


----------



## iaGulin (18 Jul 2021)

Bueno, este año ví nevar a 350 metros... no me he leído el hilo pero parece una predicción de la QUO o de la Muy Interesante.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2021)

*Hola, calentistas: ¿están seguros de que el CO2 es la perilla de control de inundaciones?*


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2021)

*El lanzamiento del 'The Daily Skeptic'. Incluirá artículos escépticos de periodistas y académicos descontentos, incluidos periodistas ciudadanos y académicos independientes, sobre políticas públicas que supuestamente se basan en la ciencia.*


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## lascanteras723 (20 Jul 2021)

Cuarenta años de predicciones de estas.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2021)

*LA NASA CAPTÓ UN GRÁFICO DE TEMPERATURA GLOBAL DE "AJUSTE" - OTRA VEZ

A principios de 2021, la NASA redujo discretamente la temperatura promedio global de 2016, anteriormente la más alta registrada, para hacer que el año 2020 parezca el más caluroso y así mantener la narrativa de AGW.*


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2021)

*EL EJÉRCITO DE ALEJANDRIA: AOC dice que se necesita el Climate Corps y pide una "movilización a escala de guerra"*


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)

*El mismo día en que Tonbridge alcanzó los 100.5f. El 22 de julio de 1868, Greenwich alcanzó los 96.6f ... eso fue una ola de calor ... y nada que ver con el CO2 "hecho por el hombre".*


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)

*Hola Scott Revisé su antiguo período base de 30 años de 1951 a 1980 y, como se esperaba, fue un sesgo hacia el calentamiento durante ese período de alrededor de 0,30 ° C. Cuando apliqué la nueva base de 30 años desde 1991-2020, todo el calentamiento había desaparecido y se calculó en -0.31C*


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2021)

Brooootal


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2021)

*@YaleClimateComm dice que junio fue el quinto más cálido registrado. Los satélites dicen que junio estuvo por debajo de la temperatura promedio. Uno de ellos está mintiendo y no son los satélites.*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2021)

*Aquí está la realidad.
La narrativa se descompone en pequeños trozos.*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2021)

*Estimada Greta (@GretaThunberg) .. Hay una "señal clara" de que la Gran Barrera de Coral ha regresado después de su llamada de "ayuda urgente" en su mensaje de preocupación el 9/04/2020 .. Por favor, ¿puede decirle ahora a su seguidores sobre las buenas noticias*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## damnit (26 Jul 2021)

¿y la capa de ozono? ¿es que a nadie le preocupa ya el agujero de la capa de ozono?


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2021)

*“LOS PRÓXIMOS 30 AÑOS SERÁN FRÍOS”, DICE EL CLIMÁTICO DR. WILLIE SOON

"Si quieres enfrentar un problema serio, preocúpate por una edad de hielo, nunca te preocupes por el calentamiento global".*


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jul 2021)

*Falsas tendencias climáticas EXPUESTAS: Alarmistas atrapados ocultando grandes cantidades de datos históricos ... ¿Engaño organizado?*


----------



## Abubilla73 (30 Jul 2021)

damnit dijo:


> ¿y la capa de ozono? ¿es que a nadie le preocupa ya el agujero de la capa de ozono?



No. Porque descubrieron que son movimientos cíclicos de la atmósfera, "dinámica atmosférica".


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los que siguen y creen en todas estas mierdas del cambio climático pertenecen a 2 grupos de personajes:
> 
> - Los que hacen negocio con ello.
> - Los idiotas que nunca entenderán lo sabia y poderosa que es la naturaleza.


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2021)

*Difusión sesgada desde
@SkyNews

Pregunta.
¿Por qué no informó sobre las ganancias récord? ¿O por qué no ha estipulado que SMB todavía está por encima de la media de 1981-2010?
Debes informar sobre todos los aspectos, no solo los que asustan a los jóvenes.*


----------



## Silvestre (31 Jul 2021)

Por mucho que queramos esconder la cabeza en el agujero, cuales avestruces acojonados y neguemos los desastres naturales que están apareciendo últimamente (en los 5.000 últimos años al menos  ), EL FIN ESTÁ YA CERCA. ¡¡Solo nos quedan 61 días!! (que es lo que queda para llegar a OCTUBRE)


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Ago 2021)

*En la década de 1970, el miedo al enfriamiento era tan grande que las propuestas de modificación del clima fueron elaboradas por Warming Alarmist ... Incluyó la fusión deliberada del hielo marino del Ártico con hollín negro*


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## tixel (3 Ago 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



+0,2 en Julio y por aquí no nos enteramos de que estábamos en verano.


----------



## tixel (3 Ago 2021)

En este caso no hace falta ni que pase el tiempo para quitarles razones a estos. Con tener ojos en la cara y un poco de materia gris es suficiente.


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Ago 2021)

*1867 ... un período mínimo solar clásico, ya que fue una bofetada en medio de dos ciclos solares*


----------



## The Honkler (4 Ago 2021)

La quieren privatizar, vaya que si va a faltar


----------



## shurles (4 Ago 2021)

Los mismos expertos de hoy en dia, no dan una.


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Ago 2021)

shurles dijo:


> Los mismos expertos de hoy en dia, no dan una.



Básicamente ...


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Ago 2021)

*¡Uf, qué abrasador! El Met Office y sus útiles idiotas en los medios de comunicación compraron todas las olas de calor "extremas" durante el último mes. Paul Homewood analiza las temperaturas de julio en comparación con hace 100 años.*


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Ago 2021)

*Si traza las temperaturas promedio en lugar de las anomalías promedio, verá cuán pequeños son realmente estos "aumentos".*


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## frangelico (7 Ago 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La cosa es que hay área y volumen. El volumen solo se mide homogéneamente desde hace unos cuantos años, y es cierto que parece que baja. Eso sí, el volumen total de huelo antártico son 28M de GTm y se pierden de momento unos pocos miles de GTm por década. Pero es un tema a seguir.

Sí es cierto que las áreas heladas no dan señales de remitir al ritmo que se esperaba hace años, la apertura de los pasos árticos, por ejemplo, en 2000 se auguraba como inminente y no parece que ni remotamente se vaya a dar. Pero pérdidas parece ser que sí hay, es verdad que realmente series homogéneas solamente hay de área ártica desde 1979 y de volumen desde este mismo siglo en cualquiera de los dos polos (eso exige mediciones satelitales muy precisas).


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2021)

*CARTA DEL DR R. HIGGS A JOHN KERRY: "EL CALENTAMIENTO Y ENFRIAMIENTO GLOBALES MÍMICA LA ACTIVIDAD MAGNÉTICA DEL SOL, NO EL CO2"

Imponer esquemas de energía solar y eólica poco fiables y costosos en el mundo no es factible ni ecológico; debería considerarse un crimen de lesa humanidad.*


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ago 2021)

*Bueno, hemos visto el derretimiento máximo de este año en Groenlandia.
El evento más grande de la historia acaba de ocurrir en su superficie y ni una sola palabra de MSM.
La narrativa se está desmoronando lentamente.*


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2021)

*Genial @MrSteerpikeSting pone en la cama que la noción de que la BBC tiene alguna objetividad a la hora de informar sobre el cambio climático.

En cambio, se ve a sí misma de manera bastante explícita como una organización de campaña*


----------



## romeoalfa (10 Ago 2021)

Esos cientificos se apellidaban Simón?


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)

*Es el año o los años más calurosos registrados, dice nadie que recuerde 1976.*


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)

*Nuevo estudio:

La Antártida agregó solo 0,76 cm al aumento del nivel del mar entre 1992 y 2017. Eso es 0,3 mm / año o unos 3 cm por siglo.

Comparando 1997-2008 con 2009-2018, la plataforma de hielo y la extensión de los glaciares de la Antártida han avanzado en la década más reciente.*


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2021)

*Subida del nivel del mar: ¿qué circuitos de F1 están en peligro?*

*Seis circuitos del calendario actual, en riesgo de quedar inundados*

*La subida del nivel del mar es ya irreversible, según el último informe de cambio climático *


La proyección de inundaciones en cuatro circuitos diferentes para 2100








33ANA VÁZQUEZ | 10 AGO 2021 - 12:41

*La subida del nivel del mar como consecuencia del cambio climático es irreversible, según el último informe de Evaluación del Grupo Intergubernamental de Expertos sobre el Cambio Climático, publicado esta semana. Un fenómeno que afectará a cientos de ciudades costeras de todo el mundo y a millones de personas. ¿Pero qué pasa con los circuitos? ¿Están preparados contra esta gran amenaza?*

La organización Climate Central, fundada en 2008, se dedica a informar y a hacer análisis sobre la climatología. Su herramienta 'Coastal Risk Screening' –'Proyección de riesgo en las costas' en español– nos permite explorar cómo afectará la subida del nivel del mar en todo el mundo.

Sobre el mapa podemos seleccionar las zonas que nos interesan y ver si entre 2030 y 2100 la subida del nivel del mar. Como buenos aficionados al motor y a la Fórmula 1, nos hemos interesado por el futuro de los circuitos y, tras una primera exploración, hemos descubierto que *seis trazados de los que componen el calendario actual están en peligro *de inundarse en el año 2100.



A lo largo de los próximos 2.000 años, según el citado informe, el nivel del mar aumentará de media dos y tres metros si sube la temperatura 1.5ºC; si la temperatura sube 2ºC, el nivel del mar se elevará entre dos y seis metros.


El mapa nos muestra en color rosa los terrenos que, según la proyección de esta organización, estarán inundados en el año 2100 por la subida del nivel del mar como consecuencia del cambio climático. Son los siguientes:

*Circuito Internacional de Baréin, Baréin*: la proyección de la citada organización muestra una inundación en las inmediaciones del circuito.









*Circuito de Mónaco, Mónaco*: el segundo circuito del calendario que peligra, situado en plena costa.







*Circuito de Zandvoort, Países Bajos*: el municipio de Zandvoort está a cinco metros sobre el nivel del mar.







*Autódromo de Sochi, Rusia*: la máxima elevación del circuito de Sochi es de 23,3 metros sobre el nivel medio del mar; la mínima es de 21,4 metros sobre el nivel del mar.

*Circuito de Yeda, Arabia Saudí: *el circuito nuevo, en el que se correrá este diciembre, se está construyendo en el área de Corniche, en plena costa.


*Circuito de Yas Marina, Abu Dabi*: construido a sólo 9,3 metros sobre el nivel del mar.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2021)

A partir del minuto 60





__





EDATV


EDATV, la televisón sin censura




edatv.com


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2021)

*El científico marino Peter Ridd dice que el informe del IPCC sobre el cambio climático "no es realmente un documento científico adecuado". | Sky News Australia*


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2021)

*D. Antonio Guterres, Secretario General de NNUU, ¿podría Vd. dejar de mentir sobre el supuesto hundimiento de islas Estado del Pacífico?*
_GJ - FECHA: __19/05/2020_
















D. Antonio Guterres, deje Vd. de mentir sobre el hundimiento de islas


En vez de producirse hundimiento de islas, en el archipiélago Tuvalu apenas ha subido el mar en 47 años. En todo el siglo XXI subiría sólo 12 centímetros ...




www.aorillasdelpotomac.com


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2021)

*La Antártida continúa mostrando un buen crecimiento hasta agosto y está en el número 2 (detrás de 2014) para la fecha.
Verde / amarillo muestran Crecimiento marginal de hielo*.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2021)

*Científico alemán: Informe sobre el clima del IPCC de la ONU se centra en escenarios "absurdos", "de cuento de hadas", ignora cientos de publicaciones, factores principales: factor de actividad solar completamente ignorado "*


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Ago 2021)

IPCC WG1 reconoce la normalización de desastres
¡Genial!

Hay 54 estudios que el IPCC podría haber citado en esta literatura.

53 / 54 sin atribución de pérdidas por desastres al cambio climático
1 / 54 reclama atribución al cambio climático

¿Qué artículos citó el IPCC?


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ago 2021)

*La recuperación del hielo marino antártico sorprende a los científicos ... Técnica clásica de desinformación de no informar*


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ago 2021)

*¿Cómo podemos hacer esa afirmación cuando no tiene absolutamente ningún dato que cubra las regiones polares? Los datos satelitales y el reanálisis dicen que fue el quinto y el cuarto más cálido, respectivamente, e incluso la NASA GISS dice que fue el segundo.*


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ago 2021)

*Si alguien te dice que nuestra actividad solar no está disminuyendo o que estamos teniendo un ciclo activo hasta ahora, muéstrales esto…. SC 24 y 25 son los segundos dos ciclos más débiles combinados desde finales del siglo XIX.*


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Josemiguel3 (16 Ago 2021)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> El colesterol alto es una protección natural del cuerpo contra enfermedades y un excelente predictor de longevidad. Sí, como lo oye.



Desarrolle más lo que dice, es muy interesante. Si no tiene inconveniente, claro.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (16 Ago 2021)

A mi es que todo lo del colesterol bueno y el colesterol malo que te sueltan los médicos siempre me ha parecido una patraña, pero vamos, siempre es interesante conocer otras opiniones, si son argumentadas claro.

Máxime con MIERDA reguladores del colesterol como la Sinvastatina, que te JODEN el hígado. Mi padre estuvo con esa mierda durante un tiempo y se lo jodió pero bien. Ha tardado AÑAZOS en limpiarse el hígado y gracias a Dios ahora goza de buena salud.

Cada vez que el médico le dice si lo sigue tomando, le dice que sí, obviamente NO LO HACE. Si le hubiera hecho caso a ese hijo de la gran puta, estaría más que muerto y enterrado.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Ago 2021)

*Mi pronóstico de temperatura global frpm 2018 vs. Realidad. Sabía hace 4 años que 2021 ... 2022 viene en tiempos más fríos.

Esta semana actualizaré mi pronóstico UAH. Hoy tengo mejores modelos que los de 2018.*


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ago 2021)

50 años de terrorismo climático impune.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2021)

sisebuto dijo:


> 50 años de terrorismo climático impune.




Y la pasta que trincaron en nombre del medio ambiente


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ago 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Y la pasta que trincaron en nombre del medio ambiente



Como el resto de mafias y delincuentes, te paralizan con alguna forma de terror antes antes de robarte. La mayoría del personal no acaba de entender como funciona realmente el mundo desde hace miles de años, se creen que la humanidad ahora es diferente o ha evolucionado a algo distinto. Cambian los cuentos pero no los cuentistas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Usted no es juez, sino parte. No intenta saber nada, intenta convencer constantemente de algo que da por sabido. Argumenta unas cosas, otros otras. Los que las leen juzgan, en base a lo que ha expuesto y otras partes han expuesto, y lo que juzgan es que usted no tiene razón.
Que sus argumentos son débiles.

¿Espera tener razón por insultar a quien tiene que juzgar?
Sólo vemos a alguien tratando de colar una mentira, y los insultos y argumentos de autoridad, tan parecidos a los de la plandemia, nos aseguran que así es. O que está loco.


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ago 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Sólo vemos a alguien tratando de colar una mentira, y los insultos y argumentos de autoridad, *tan parecidos a los de la plandemia*, nos aseguran que así es.



Porque al final todo va de lo mismo. Hay un grupo de señoritos que, por sus santos cojones, han tomado posesión del cortijo global y les molesta tanta gente. El clima y el planeta en realidad les importan un carajo, van a lo que van


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

sisebuto dijo:


> Porque al final todo va de lo mismo. Hay un grupo de señoritos que, por sus santos cojones, han tomado posesión del cortijo global y les molesta tanta gente. El clima y el planeta en realidad les importan un carajo, van a lo que van



Qué va. Les encanta dominarles. Es su droga. Somos su droja.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2021)

_Desafiando a la ONU, un estudio encuentra que el sol, no el CO2, puede estar detrás del calentamiento global_


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2021)

*Los "activistas climáticos" de Extinction Rebellion pasan junto a la Puerta de Brandenburgo mientras ocupan una calle en Berlín, Alemania.*


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

El debate es el que tú pierdes constantemente, y lo pierdes en el único lugar relevante: la mente del que observa y contrapesa la información.
Lo demás, estás hablando de poder, dando por buena la mentira por razón de que tiene poder.
Todos lo estamos leyendo.
La tierra es plana, el calientamiento global, el terror del covid, la CIA domina cada aspecto de la realidad visible, el metano de las vacas, los habitantes de Vaunatu están flotando en el océano, los beneficios compensan a los riesgos, los rojos tienen buenas intenciones, tú estás aquí de gratis y con buena voluntad..., esa es la relación.
Obviamente, intentas despistar de mil maneras.
Nadie te cree.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Sólo viendo los titulares:
El enlace al que contesta dice que quizás el sol cause.
Las respuestas contestan aseverando que es falso afirmar que el sol cause.
Es decir, contesta a algo distinto a lo que dice contestar. 
Es la misma táctica de engaño de los "verificadores" (censores) ultraizquierdistas.
El sol, que causa el calor. Que causa el invierno, el verano, el frío de la noche y el calor del día. ¡El sol! ¿Cómo va a influir? Qué pregunta más estúpida.
Suerte.


----------



## elviejo (18 Ago 2021)

Me acuerdo cuando aseguraron que las mascarillas protegían de no sé qué virus


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

elviejo dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando aseguraron que las mascarillas protegían de no sé qué virus



Dijeron que no protegían.
Luego las hicieron obligatorias. Explicando que engañaron para que el personal estatal pudiera tenerlas. 
Al mismo tiempo que son obligatorias, siguen diciendo que son innecesarias. Sólo que en distintas instancias.
No pueden equivocarse.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Ago 2021)

Otra más del Cientontismo Cientontífico.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Sigue insultando, seguro que eso te ayuda a convencerte a ti mismo. La única lejía es la que quieres hacernos tragar a los demás, el único Elvis es el que enlaza artículos gubernamentales que te empiezan diciendo que es falso que el sol pueda influir en el calor.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Este no es más que un foro abierto en el que estamos muchos y muy variados, es una plaza pública en la que nadie tiene más que su palabra. Aquí se puede leer que el CO2 es malo, que el sol no calienta, que quien no obedezca es nazi y que no creas a tus ojos, sino a unos en twitter, y bueno, la gente así, en público, no mejoráis al terraplanismo. De hecho lo que hacéis es peor, porque sólo es un decorado totalitario.
Nadie os cree. 

Es lo que hay.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Y con ese mismo dinero que ganan, emplean a propagandistas patéticos por todas partes, para poder seguir expoliando.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Aquí eres tú quien vende paranoias.
Los demás nos defendemos de tu lucrativo negociado.
Pero si nos dices cuál es el foro abierto respetable, puedes negar el sol y el aire y lo que quieras también en él.
Dinos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

No sé qué dices de la celulosa. Eres un compendio de asustaviejismo que no convence de una sola cosa.

Pero ya sólo tus insultos te invalidan como interlocutor de nada. 
Las respuestas son para que las lean otros, lógicamente.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Eso es en otro hilo. En éste, los pseudocientíficos aseguraban que para el 2018 no habría nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros.
El dióxido de cloro es bastante más efectivo que las pseudovacunas del covid para curarlo, eso seguro. El agua de grifo, incluso la no clorada, también lo es. Pero como sabes, esto trataba de las predicciones pseudocientíficas calentólogas que arruinan cualquier credibilidad posterior.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Insulta lo que quieras. Escupes al cielo. No te voy a ignorar. Esas publicaciones de la prensa son tu misma propaganda pseudocientífica, en la que se apoya todo el negocio corrupto.
Aquí ya la has expuesto y no has convencido a nadie.
Ahora dinos cuál es el foro abierto respetable donde no te echen por parecer un loco furioso e insultar a los demás participantes.
Para dejar en ridículo tu agit-prop también ahí.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Dinos dónde hay un foro abierto en donde se expulse a los locos furiosos y hablamos ahí.

En éste, nada de lo que has dicho ha convencido a nadie, nadie te obliga a seguir en él.
Si el dióxido de cloro no tiene efectos, ya sería mucho más beneficioso que las supuestas vacunas del covid.
No hay hecho que no refute tus bobadas asustaviejas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

Veo que añades a lo ya contestado, ratificando la propaganda con gráficas perfectamente dirigidas, en las que la misma temperatura se dibuja como calentamiento y la variación de temperatura es llamada "anomalía".
¿Puedes decir dónde hay un foro abierto, ya que no te gusta éste, en el que se expulse a locos furiosos y se pueda contestar a la pseudociencia que propagas?


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Ago 2021)

O sea, la ciencia de hoy ha sido:
El sol no tiene efecto en el calor.
El ciclo del oxígeno es malo "para la tierra".
La diferencia de temperaturas es una anomalía.
El escepticismo es algo despreciable.

Cualquier cosa que difunda esta gente, la realidad es lo contrario.


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Ago 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> O sea, la ciencia de hoy ha sido:
> El sol no tiene efecto en el calor.
> El ciclo del oxígeno es malo "para la tierra".
> La diferencia de temperaturas es una anomalía.
> ...



Y así, sin querer, reconoces tu *esquizofrenia paranoide*.

Basta con menearos un poco, y sale rápido.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2021)

*El polo sur "derretido" recupera una gran cantidad de hielo.*


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2021)

*¿Quién necesita aprender a diagnosticar una enfermedad o realizar una cirugía cerebral cuando puede aprender sobre el cambio climático? No podemos permitir que los estudiantes zurdos dicten lo que es importante aprender en una materia específica.*


----------



## golden graham (18 Ago 2021)

100tifikos! Leete este paper


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Ago 2021)

_La diferencia entre hombres y mujeres es cultural.
Las vacunas de la covid salvan vidas.
El libre intercambio es un robo.
El sol no tiene efecto en el calor.
El ciclo del oxígeno es malo "para la tierra".
La diferencia de temperaturas es una anomalía.
El escepticismo es algo despreciable.
Lo contrario a todo lo de arriba es una locura._

Niegan la realidad y la sustituyen por un decorado paralelo, en el que cierto tipo de gente prospera.

Tu silencio, es su voz.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Ago 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> _La diferencia entre hombres y mujeres es cultural.
> Las vacunas de la covid salvan vidas.
> El libre intercambio es un robo.
> El sol no tiene efecto en el calor.
> ...


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


>



_Just like that._
Pero entre ellos, tienen razón, oye. Basta con preguntarles.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ago 2021)




----------



## GM:KL&33 (20 Ago 2021)

Creo que están jugando la primera jornada de fútbol femenino y te la estás perdiendo. Corre, anda.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Ago 2021)

*Es de esperar un calentamiento a medida que la Tierra emerge de un episodio glacial mucho más frío. Durante la mayor parte de la historia de la Tierra, el clima ha sido varios grados más cálido antes de enfriarse en ocasionales glaciaciones. El calentamiento siempre regresa después de cada glaciación. Es natural, ¿por qué la sorpresa?*


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ago 2021)

*ACTUALIZADO.
SIE de la semana es 18,45MKm².
Segundo solo en el año récord de 2014.
El hielo marino marginal sigue mostrando buenas expansiones, con temperaturas terrestres que oscilan entre -16 y -60 ° C.*


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2021)

*Hay ahora un número sustancial de expertos que arrojan una sombra seria sobre la "metodología defectuosa" utilizada por el IPCC en su último análisis del clima:*


----------



## Papo de luz (22 Ago 2021)

epic fail. Pero da igual, en ninguna tele va a salir esta predicción fallida.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Ago 2021)

#TuiteaComoElNationalGeographic.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2021)

*Solo 4 años desde 1979 han tenido una mayor extensión de SIE - Hielo marino que la extensión actual de 2021.
Agosto hasta la fecha ya ha superado un promedio de 18MKm², con 7 días restantes.*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2021)

*Fuente en gráfico, SIE Arctic. Aún no es genial, no es catastrófico.*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2021)

*¡Nueva caricatura! ¡Juega al Bingo del Cambio Climático! ¡Puntúa cada vez que escuches otra cosa que se le atribuye al cambio climático! Es divertido, fácil de jugar y anotarás montones ...*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ago 2021)

*Lo más destacado del clima de este día en la historia.*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ago 2021)

*Mierda, intentamos que estemos al borde de la extinción. Dios ayude a las generaciones futuras.*


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ago 2021)

*SIE ACTUALIZADO (Antártida) para la semana es:
18,78 MKm²
Sigue siendo el segundo más alto para la fecha y el cuarto más alto (promedio mensual).
El hielo marino marginal sigue creciendo.*


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Sep 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



A los borregos les prohibirán comer carne, usar coche y les racionarán el agua

Los peor es que aplaudirán toda esta mierda


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> A los borregos les prohibirán comer carne, usae coche y les racionarán el agua
> 
> Los peor es que aplaudirán toda esta mierda



ya les prohiben respirar, abrazarse, ver a sus nietos etc

y lo hacen

lo del timoclimatico es otra pica más en su ataud de npcs


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Sep 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ya les prohiben respirar, abrazarse, ver a sus nietos etc
> 
> y lo hacen
> 
> lo del timoclimatico es otra pica más en su ataud de npc



Xd

Yo personalmente tengo a un conocido que se cree toda esta mierda del calentamiento hueval, y siempre está con lo mismo, "deberíamos dejar de usar coche" "El veganismo ayuda al medio ambiente" "ejjj ke lo dise la zienziaaajj" "los occidentales somos los culpables"

Lo peor es que le he mostrado todas esas predicciones fallidas de la ONU y demás mierdas o que las élites financieras que están detrás de todos esos movimientos "ambientalistas" son los mismos dueños de las petroleras y sigue creyendo en eso....

Menuda nutrición voy a sentir cuando les prohiban hacer todo por su """bien"""


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Sep 2021)

Los borregos nos tildan de "magufos" y tal

¿Entonces que son los de la ONU con sus teorías apocalípticas que no se cumplen?


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Sep 2021)

*El Papa afirma que el cambio climático es un "grito de la Tierra" y "un asunto inmediato y urgente de supervivencia" para la humanidad en un comunicado emitido hoy antes de la próxima cumbre climática de la ONU*


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Sep 2021)

*Groenlandia ganó 10 gigatoneladas de nieve y hielo el domingo, un récord histórico tan temprano en la temporada fría.*


----------



## El Mena (14 Sep 2021)

Nieve la que se mueve por su laboratorio. Amego

Allah es grande


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Sep 2021)

*Groenlandia ganó 10 Gigatoneladas de nieve y hielo el domingo; nunca antes en la historia récord la capa de hielo había ganado tanto en esta época del año ...*


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Sep 2021)

*"La temperatura media mundial aumentará 2,7 grados centígrados a finales de siglo, incluso si todos los países cumplen con los recortes de emisiones prometidos".

Y, por supuesto, estamos lejos de alcanzar incluso estos objetivos sumamente insuficientes. ¿Cuánto tiempo dejaremos que continúe esta locura?*


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Sep 2021)

*Naciones Unidas afirma que el mundo está al "borde de un abismo" cuando la Asamblea General se reúne con líderes presentes por primera vez desde que comenzó la pandemia.*


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Sep 2021)

*No parece catastrófico para quienes estudian las tendencias a largo plazo en la extensión del hielo marino oceánico.
Con la Antártida también ocupando el tercer lugar más alto para la fecha registrada.
Fin.*


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Sep 2021)

*David Archibald ... la temperatura alcanzó su punto máximo en 2016 y ha estado en declive desde ... La atmósfera se había estado calentando a 0.013 ° C por año. Si la tendencia de enfriamiento establecida continúa, tomará otra década volver a las temperaturas de principios de la década de 1980*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Sep 2021)

*El príncipe Carlos lanza un nuevo canal de televisión sobre el cambio climático en Amazon Prime*


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Sep 2021)

*Más evidencia La Antártida se ha estado enfriando, el hielo marino regional está aumentando durante más de 40 años*


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Alpargato (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## vurvujo (1 Oct 2021)

¿Qué niña? si ya casi tiene 19 años


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Oct 2021)

*Atreverse a sugerir que el sol desempeña un papel en el clima de la Tierra acaba de hacer que me restrinjan en Facebook ... de nuevo. 'Ellos' están aterrorizados por el debate. 'Ellos' apestan, pero también Facebook, así que no hay ninguna molestia. Disfruta tu fin de semana. Te veo el lunes.*


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Oct 2021)

*Mmm, alguien nos está diciendo mentiras.*


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Oct 2021)

*El mínimo alcanzado el 30 de septiembre (día UTC) en la estación de Vostok a -79,4 ° C podría ser el nuevo mínimo mensual de octubre porque el instituto ruso cataloga las temperaturas en la hora local. El problema será resuelto en los próximos meses por el departamento de RAE*


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Oct 2021)

*Dos años desde que Matt McGrath nos dio este galimatías verde.

Todavía aquí, las temperaturas globales no se han movido en los últimos 7 años.*


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Oct 2021)

*HEMISFERIO NORTE 'TEMPORADA DE MASA DE NIEVE' ABRE 250 GIGATONES POR ENCIMA DEL PROMEDIO DE 1982-2012

... demostrando una vez más que las profecías del IPCC sobre la disminución de la capa de nieve se formaron sobre cimientos defectuosos. #GrandSolarMinimum*


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Oct 2021)

*EN ESTOS DÍAS DE "CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL CATASTRÓFICO", EL POLO SUR ACABA DE SUFRIR SU "INVIERNO" MÁS FRÍO EN LA HISTORIA REGISTRADA

Con una temperatura promedio de -61.1C (-78F), el Polo Sur acaba de registrar su hechizo de 6 meses más frío jamás registrado (abril-septiembre).*


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Oct 2021)

*EL CICLO SOLAR 25 PROGRESA DE FORMA SIMILAR AL 24, + FAIRBANKS VE UNA NIEVE RÉCORD

Un SC25 débil es una mala noticia para el Partido AGW, ya que las temperaturas continuarán su correlación bien establecida con la actividad solar (es decir, #GlobalCooling*


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Oct 2021)

*Conmoción, horror: el Polo Sur se congeló en el invierno más frío registrado*


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Oct 2021)

_*El físico Dr. Lubos Motl: "El modelado climático no ha llevado a ningún conocimiento nuevo pero confiable. En esos 50 años, mientras que los modelos climáticos a corto plazo han progresado, los modelos a largo plazo no han hecho prácticamente ninguno y es especialmente el caso de la pregunta sobre la magnitud de la influencia del CO2 en el clima. Todas las cantidades relevantes (como la sensibilidad climática) permanecieron tan inciertas como cuando se lanzaron estos esfuerzos de modelado y la afirmación sobre la "predicción confiable del calentamiento global "es una pura mentira. Por lo tanto, no hay razón para un Premio Nobel, especialmente uno que iría a manos de" físicos del clima "algo aleatorios ...*_


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Oct 2021)

*5:36 PM · Oct 4, 2021*


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Oct 2021)

*4:45 AM · Oct 5, 2021*


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Oct 2021)

*GOOGLE PROHIBIRÁ TODOS LOS ANUNCIOS EN EL CONTENIDO DE "NEGACIÓN DE CLIMA"

En otras palabras, la plataforma está cerrando el debate científico para apaciguar a sus partidarios totalitarios.*


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Oct 2021)

*La aplicación de la ciencia del clima se captura en la imagen de la derecha .. lo que se promueve en la imagen de la izquierda lo dejo a su imaginación*


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Oct 2021)

*Met Office publica el Informe sobre el clima de 2019 ... cualquiera pensaría que el clima nunca ha cambiado antes y que hay una temperatura global perfecta ... no la hay ...*


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Oct 2021)

*Google se vuelve completamente inquisitivo, dice que cualquier contenido que cuestione el "consenso" sobre el "cambio climático" no podrá generar ingresos.





*


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Oct 2021)

*Abran sus mentes.
La mierda llega rápido.*

PD:


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Oct 2021)

*ACTUALIZADO.
Septiembre SIE Antarctica terminó en 18.56MKm² y continuó mostrando un excelente crecimiento (G1)
la zona de hielo marginal (concentración de hielo de hasta 80%) en amarillo y el hielo (concentración de hielo de 80% y más) en rojo, permanece saludable hasta octubre.*


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Oct 2021)

*¿Alguien les dijo mientras estaba fuera, tuvimos nevadas récord para las fechas de agosto en América del Sur?

Pienso que no.*


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Oct 2021)

*

EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO ES NATURAL
EL SOL, NUESTRO SOL, ES LA PRINCIPAL VARIABLE CLIMÁTICA DE LA TIERRA*


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Oct 2021)

*Entonces, ¿por qué demonios siguen causando confusión entre la generación joven que, después de todo, sólo tiene "el boca a boca" para actuar?*


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Oct 2021)

*¿Invierno frío en Europa?*


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Oct 2021)

*¿Algo transmitido?
Pienso que no.*


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Oct 2021)

*Porque se nos enseña que la Tierra es un nutriente delicado que el impacto humano inevitablemente destruye, falsas predicciones de catastrofistas como
@algore
nunca tenga ningún impacto en su credibilidad. Simplemente asumimos que tendrán razón "la próxima vez".*


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Oct 2021)

*Patrick Moore, expresidente de Greenpeace: "El calentamiento global es la mayor estafa de la historia"*

En una entrevista a 'SiriusXM', el exdirector de *Greenpeace* ha explicado que la catástrofe climática es "estrictamente una campaña de miedo" llevada a cabo por "*científicos* corruptos".
laSexta.com | Madrid
| 11/03/2019






Patrick Moore, exdirector de Greenpeace | Youtube

El exdirector de la ONG *Greenpeace *y ahora lobbista de la industria nuclear, Patrick Moore, ha declarado en una entrevista a la cadena de radio 'SiriusXM' que el calentamiento global *es "un engaño y la mayor estafa de la historia" *que se ha "apoderado del mundo científico".
Asegura además que está impulsado por científicos "corruptos *enganchados a subvenciones* gubernamentales".
Moore ha explicado en el programa 'Breitbart News This Night' que los que aseguran que el *cambio climático* es una realidad se están *aprovechando del miedo y la culpa *para controlar las mentes y las carteras de las personas.

"*¡El CO2 es el alimento de la vida!* No es *contaminación*. La catástrofe climática es estrictamente una campaña de miedo. Bueno, miedo y culpa. Los científicos intentan producir más miedo para que los políticos puedan usarlo para* controlar la mente de las personas* y obtener sus votos. Así muchos podrán decir:"Oh, este político puede salvarme"", concluye.

Pese a que de momento* la ONG no se ha pronunciado *al respecto, sí lo hizo hace unos días cuando Moore calificó a la representante demócrata de Nueva York, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, de *"imbécil pomposa"* e "hipócrita" por pedir que se redujera la producción de* combustibles fósiles*.
Patrick Moore formó parte de la organización desde la década de los 70 hasta 1986. Desde entonces pasó a *promover posiciones antiambientales*, al ver negocio en ellas, como la tala de árboles, la energía nuclear, el salmón de cultivo o la minería al mando de empresas como Monsanto, Weyerhaeuser y BHP Minerals, a las que Greenpeace ha expuesto por* delitos ambientales*. Ahora es un consultor de relaciones públicas *de la industria nuclear* gracias a su firma Greenspirit Strategies.

Ante estos hechos Greenpeace emitió un comunicado alegando que la opiniones de Patrick Moore "no tienen nada que ver con Greenpeace" y que él no es más que *un "cabildero pagado"* por la industria nuclear que no representa a la asociación.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (19 Oct 2021)

Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Oct 2021)

*TEMPERATURA MUNDIAL DEL AIRE EN LA SUPERFICIE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2021. Estado de la temperatura global de la superficie en septiembre de 2021 en comparación con el promedio de septiembre durante los 10 años anteriores, utilizando datos satelitales de AIRS*


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Oct 2021)

*Tom Woodman*
*Tener un hijo es el acto más grandioso de destrucción del clima*
Publicado en revista : 16 de octubre de 2021








Hace unos cuatro años, mi esposa y yo, ambos en la treintena, pensamos brevemente que íbamos a tener un bebé. Durante las siguientes noches, mis sueños fueron de destellos nucleares iluminando el cielo, de la tierra abriéndose y de olas rompiendo en la puerta principal.
Los humanos están convirtiendo rápidamente el planeta en habitable. ¿Por qué querríamos traer otro ser humano al mundo? Admito que mi ansiedad climática es tan melodramática como severa. Pero las encuestas muestran que no estoy solo y las cifras de disminución de las tasas de natalidad hablan por sí solas. Para que una población se sostenga a sí misma, la mujer promedio debe tener 2.1 hijos en su vida. En 2017, esa cifra era de solo 1,74 en el Reino Unido y, gracias en parte a los temores sobre el futuro del planeta, ahora ronda el 1,6.
Esto es algo extraordinario, dado que la procreación está integrada en la psique humana. La transmisión de nuestros genes es la razón biológica por la que nacimos. Es por eso que queremos sexo, posiblemente por lo que 'queremos' en absoluto. Elegir no tener hijos es podarse uno mismo del árbol genético, desafiar la naturaleza humana. No es mucho ayudar al planeta reciclando o conduciendo un automóvil eléctrico. ¿Pero no tener hijos? Eso suena extremo. Sin embargo, para mí y para muchos otros, también lo es la amenaza que todos enfrentamos.

Todo dentro de mí dice 'tener hijos', pero es todo lo que está afuera lo que hace que muchos de mi generación digan 'no'. El consenso científico es claro: a menos que todos tomemos medidas drásticas para limitar nuestras emisiones de carbono, el planeta se volverá habitable y no creo que la humanidad coordine esos pasos a tiempo. La elección de la paternidad se basa en la esperanza en el futuro, por lo que, por supuesto, se ve afectado cuando ese futuro parece desesperado.

Para mí, aquí hay dos niveles. Primero eliminemos el semi-altruista porque, para ser honesto, es la mitad menor: el repiqueteo de cada nuevo par de huellas de carbono es desastroso para el mundo.
En mis momentos más positivos, lo mejor que podía esperar es que mis hijos murieran en paz.
Si se toma en serio la reducción de su huella climática, no hay nada más poderoso que pueda hacer que decidir no tener hijos. Los hechos son claros y brutales. Un estudio académico lo establecido hace unos años: si vive sin automóviles, ahorra 2,4 toneladas de CO2 equivalente (tCO2e) por año. Si evita viajar en avión, se ahorran 1.6 tCO2e por vuelo transatlántico redondo. Consumir una dieta a base de plantas ahorra 0.8 tCO2e al año. Pero no tener un hijo, al menos en el mundo desarrollado, ahorra 59 toneladas (tCO2e) de reducción de emisiones por año.Por lo tanto, tener un hijo inflige mucho más daño en el planeta que todo el jet-set y el comer bistecs que podrías hacer: eliminar cualquier bien climático que podamos, como individuos, esperar lograr durante nuestras vidas.

He estado clasificando materiales reciclables y usando bombillas de bajo consumo durante demasiados años para ignorar esos números. Si acepta que volar alrededor del mundo y quemar combustibles fósiles es un acto de destrucción del clima, entonces es lógico pensar que, para sumergirnos en el melodrama por un minuto, tener un hijo es el acto más grandioso de destrucción climática que puedo cometer fácilmente.
Incluso sin que agregue un pequeño paquete de uso de CO2, la población mundial ya se encuentra en un punto crítico. Solo en mi vida, hemos pasado de 5.200 millones de personas en la Tierra a 7.800 millones; eso es una mitad extra. Recuerdo que mis libros de texto de la escuela secundaria están desactualizados por mil millones de personas, lo que demuestra la velocidad del auge de la población mundial (sin mencionar la falta de fondos para las escuelas estatales). Somos demasiados. Se estima que la población mundial podría ser demasiado grande para alimentarse a sí misma para el año 2050. En resumen, más personas no es lo que necesitamos.

Ese es el semi-altruismo terminado. Aquí está el nivel más visceral de mi renuencia inducida por el clima a convertirme en padre. Si tengo hijos, no puedo protegerlos. Es así de simple. No puedo protegerlos, no solo de los peligros amorfos que siempre han mantenido despiertos a los padres, ni siquiera solo de los efectos severos y multifacéticos del colapso climático, sino también del temor omnipresente que viene con la perspectiva inminente de un desastre climático. , que agota todos los aspectos de la vida y empeora año tras año.

La paternidad ya es abrumadora. Lo es mucho más cuando sus peores temores sobre el futuro de su familia están respaldados por proyecciones científicas casi universalmente acordadas sobre la ruina planetaria.

*El año pasado, el IPCC, el panel de cambio climático de la ONU, modeló un futuro para nuestros niños en el que la devastación climática se intensifica. En este escenario, los alimentos escasean a medida que el calentamiento de los mares destruye la vida marina y las capas de hielo colapsan. Las inundaciones consumen tierras en todo el mundo, mientras que los microbios recién liberados y los mosquitos envalentonados florecen, agregando fiebre a las violentas olas de calor y al clima extremo, empeorando más allá de la capacidad de muchas personas para hacer frente, momento en el que las reacciones humanas son demasiado predecibles.
El IPCC estableció cinco futuros potenciales. El escenario descrito anteriormente es el más optimista.*

Si tengo hijos, toda la evidencia que veo me dice que el cambio climático los aterrorizará, los restringirá y les quitará años de vida. No puedo hacer lo que un padre debe hacer, no puedo darles un futuro, seguridad y tranquilidad y la promesa de que todo estará bien, no mientras todo se derrumbe a su alrededor. En mis momentos más positivos, lo mejor que podía esperar era que mis hijos murieran en paz antes de que comenzara lo peor, algo que también espero para mí.

Ah, podrías pensar: estoy siendo melodramático de nuevo. La humanidad ha sobrevivido a las dificultades y el dolor. Hemos tenido niños con bombas cayendo por el camino, guerra nuclear inminente, plaga desenfrenada y hambre inminente. Ante graves amenazas, el instinto evolutivo es tener más descendencia, no menos.

Pero el colapso climático lo abarca todo de una manera que otras amenazas no lo han sido. No hay lugar fuera de su alcance, no hay un tiempo realista 'después' de que haya terminado con nosotros. No terminará simplemente o se consumirá por sí solo, no hay un alto el fuego al que llamar, no hay una cura milagrosa. Nos condena a todos, sin ganador, sin final. No hay ningún lugar adonde huir. Si el colapso climático va a poner en peligro a todos y no hay forma de que yo pueda evitarlo, ¿cómo puedo, en conciencia, traer niños al mundo?
Una vez más, no estoy solo. Un gran estudio estadounidense encontró que alrededor del 60 por ciento de las personas de 27 a 45 años Pero casi todos, el 97 por ciento, estaban preocupados por lo que les esperaba a esos niños en un mundo devastado por el cambio climático. El mismo estudio encontró que el 6 por ciento de los padres confesó sentir remordimiento por haber tenido hijos. Una madre de 40 años dijo que lamentaba tener a sus hijos "porque me aterroriza que se enfrenten al fin del mundo debido al cambio climático".

_*A pesar de todos los hechos y cifras que respaldan mi caso, espero estar equivocado. Quizás si hubiéramos tenido un bebé hace cuatro años, todavía soñaría con olas rompiendo en la puerta, pero también estaría despertando con un niño de cuatro años que era ruidoso y difícil ya quien amamos más que cualquier cosa en esta Tierra rocosa y atribulada. Y aunque la carga de toda esta miseria climática seguiría pesando sobre el mundo y sobre nosotros, no creo que me arrepienta de que estén en ese mundo conmigo.*_
ESCRITO PORTom Woodman


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Oct 2021)

*Llegando fuerte y rápido, mantén tus ojos en Siberia en las próximas semanas*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## Charlatan (26 Oct 2021)

HACE UN FRIO QUE PELA,DE ESTARA 25 AYER A HOY A 10 ME MUERO.............


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Oct 2021)

Calentologos hijos de la gran puta todos.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2021)

A esta AGENDA GLOBALISTA le quedan 2 telediarios


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2021)

*¿Por qué?
Ella no está calificada para hablar sobre el clima, ¿no es eso lo que se les dice a quienes cuestionan la narrativa?*


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2021)

*Los científicos dicen mucho, principalmente basándose en algoritmos y simulación, un escenario en el que "podría" no es realmente un hecho.*


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2021)

*La foto de portada de IME muestra sillas vacías junto a Biden frente a una escena apocalíptica del fin del mundo después de la advertencia de ayer de un dinosaurio en la ONU.*


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2021)

De lo único que me doy cuenta ,es que después de este invierno los :


Gandules
Vividores 
Mentirosos 
Enchufados 
Golfos 
Trincadores de dinero público 
Globalistas 
Catastrófistas 

Cómo tú se tendrán que buscar un trabajo digno , porque el chiringuito del calentamiento global no se lo van a vender a nadie,todo el mundo pasará de ustedes.

PD: Ya se que eres un bot del sistema ,pero te lo digo igual


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2021)

*Con 8.69MKm² y 2 MKm² más que en 2020 para la fecha, Arctic SIE se encuentra actualmente en un máximo de 6 años.
¿No aparece en las noticias?
"Aportando verdad y hechos en cada evento".*


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2021)

*Mucho más fresco durante la nueva semana, Reino Unido y partes de Europa en el lado norte del JS, es probable que haya heladas temprano en la mañana en muchos lugares, indicios de que HP regresará más tarde y traerá mejoras y un clima estable*


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2021)

*Construye sobre una llanura aluvial y la naturaleza eventualmente recuperará su tierra.*


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2021)

*Análisis suizo: Modelos climáticos que funcionan demasiado cálidos, calibrados falsamente ... El IPCC necesita "revisar sus hallazgos"*


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Nov 2021)

*Se espera que el príncipe Carlos diga que "los gobiernos deben estar en pie de guerra" y deben desencadenar una "vasta campaña de estilo militar" para abordar el "cambio climático".*


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Nov 2021)

hoy hay calentamiento fecal por aquí (levante) de ese, 28 grados a 1 de noviembre

pero en 3 días mínima de 9.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Nov 2021)

*Enviar mensajes a Greta ... esto ha estado sucediendo mucho antes de que nacieras ... se trata de asustar a las personas para que puedan controlarte*


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Nov 2021)

*Prepara tu esquí, llega el invierno en los Alpes*


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Nov 2021)

*Time Out London engaña sobre el aumento del nivel del mar, al igual que lo hizo el New York Times hace dos años

que porque algo está por debajo del nivel del mar, está bajo el agua (no, Holanda)

¿Cuándo dejaremos de aceptar estas absurdas exageraciones climáticas de los medios?*


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Nov 2021)

*“Científicos” climáticos.*


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Nov 2021)

*Aislar a los manifestantes de Gran Bretaña bloquean las carreteras fuera del Parlamento, pareciendo pegarse al pavimento en Westminster.*


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Gothaus (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


>


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Nov 2021)

Estamos en condiciones de decir que la COP26 fue un :


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## medion_no (14 Nov 2021)

100tifikos.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## rianpar (19 Nov 2021)

El crear chiringuitos de todo tipo es lo que tiene si para seguir cobrando hay que decir tonterías lo “expertos” las dicen


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## cerero (23 Nov 2021)

Desde que tengo uso de razón, hace frío en invierno y calor en verano, como no es una cosa fija, a veces se alarga el calor y otras el frío, en verano hay tormentas fuertes, en primavera hiela y de vez en cuando cae una nevada del carajo. Nada nuevo. Eso si, cuando se reúnen para hablar del cambio no piensan en lo que contaminan con sus aviones ni con sus coches oficiales.


----------



## el ruinas II (23 Nov 2021)

cada vez que hay una nevada me acuerdo de los renobobos y calentologos, son todos unos HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA, resulta que por su culpa pagamos la energia al cuadruple que hace 5 años y encima el clima cada vez es mas frio, HIJOS DE PUTA, En la zona de benasque, sabiñanigo, torla etc, donde muchos locales viven del turismo de invierno, hace 15 años el gobierno aragones les dijo que tenian que reconvertir sus negocios porque en 10 años no iba a abrir ninguna pista de esqui del pirineo aragones. Calentologos y politicos de mierda destrozando la economia por cuatro soplapolleces que se invento el subnormal de al gore. Es que me cago en sus putas madres.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Nov 2021)

se están derritiendo los polos hamego

tiene un segarro?


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2021)

pero hamego si se derriten los pollos

que vas a comer sino?


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Charlatan (27 Nov 2021)

hace un puto frio...............no estoy para esto,me piro a venezuela ......


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Nov 2021)

Me importa un huevo si baja la temperatura,a mi edad como si quiere bajar...y tal jojojojojojo


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Nov 2021)

Ha caído una nevada en Cantabria de tres pares de narices


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (28 Nov 2021)

Hay que pensar en darle un trabajo al cuñado progre ecolejeta en la administración.

Que sois unos mal pensados y egoístas.


----------



## elbaranda (28 Nov 2021)

15 cm en Pamplona ¿dónde estan las palmeras que decian los calientacuentistas?


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2021)

*@Hermericus paragüero chapero, chove hoy non chove?*









Tiempo Vigo - meteoblue


El Tiempo en Vigo para los próximos días. Radar de precipitación, imágenes de satélite HD, y avisos meteorológicos actuales, temperaturas, probabilidad de lluvias y velocidad del viento.




www.meteoblue.com


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Bye Felicia (1 Ene 2022)

Talabera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 532418



Eso no hay cerebro que lo levante


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ene 2022)

*El pronóstico de Jorge Rey para enero, un año después de Filomena: ¿dónde nevará estos días?*

El joven burgalés vaticina mal tiempo y cree que habrá nevadas el 24 de enero





Foto: iStock


Informalia
10:40 - 7/01/2022 Actualizado: 12:18 - 7/01/22

Después de tener temperaturas casi primaverales en Fin de Año, la península ibérica está sufriendo las consecuencias de la masa polar que ha entrado desde el Atlántico. Esto ha hecho recordar a muchos lo que sucedió justo hace un año: *Filomena*, la extraordinaria borrasca que trajo nieve primero y hielo después, comenzaba a teñir todo de blanco.




_Así será el tiempo en 2022: el pronóstico de Jorge Rey, el joven que predijo Filomena_

Todos nos acordaremos de Filomena, pero también de *Jorge Rey*, un chaval burgalés que fue capaz de vaticinar este fenómeno meteorológico a través del método de las Cabañuelas, con el que dice acertar en el 98% de las veces. Hace poco, coincidiendo con el Black Friday, volvió a dar en el clavo con su pronóstico con *importantes nevadas:* "Las Cabañuelas nos dijeron que, a finales de noviembre de 2021, vendría el puro invierno".

*¿Qué tiempo hará en enero?*

Pues bien, ahora la nieve ha vuelto a hacer presencia en algunas ciudades, aunque bien es cierto que no se espera una Filomena 2.0 por el momento. Decimos esto porque Jorge Rey sí se atrevió a predecir un episodio similar "por la posición de la Luna" para *el próximo 24 de enero*. Dice que las nevadas serán protagonistas.
"Habrá vaguadas, aire frío y borrasca que van a afectar sobre todo con *nevadas hacia el norte de la península"*, apunta el joven. "Este mes se podría definir con dos refranes: 'Enero, mes de frío, nieve y puchero' y 'Enero, trentayunero, siete capas y un sombrero y todavía me hielo":

El responsable de ofrecer la información meteorológica en Radio Espinosa Merindades, emisora local de Monasterio de Rodilla, asegura que si la nieve ha aparecido en Burgos, Ávila o León, también podría caer en cotas altas de *Granada, Jaén o Almería*, tal y como asegura en Antena 3. Rey dice, además, que habrá heladas "bastante importantes" en *Teruel y Segovia. Resumiendo, el mal tiempo predominará en toda la península.*

*Así funciona el método de las cabañuelas (que usa Jorge Rey)*

El método de las cabañuelas que utiliza Jorge Rey para sus pronósticos es un sistema de predicción del tiempo a largo plazo, que consiste en 'adivinar' cómo será el próximo de año en base a lo que diga la naturaleza en un período concreto de tiempo.* Se estudia los vientos, las nubes, las mareas y hasta el comportamiento de los animales.
Lea también: Así comenzó la afición a la meteorología de Jorge Rey, el joven de 15 años que predijo Filomena*
Esta observación se tiene que hacerla del *1 al 24 de agosto de cada año*, y esta a su vez se divide en dos fases: del *1 al 13 de agosto* en los fenómenos que sucederán las primeras quincenas de los meses, *y del 13 al 24 de agosto* lo que ocurrirá en las segundas quincenas.
En las cabañuelas, *se asigna cada día de agosto a un mes del año siguiente*: el 1 es enero, el 2 es febrero y así sucesivamente hasta el 12 que es diciembre. A partir del 13, la cuenta es a la inversa: el 13 es diciembre, el 14 noviembre y así hasta el 24, que vuelve a ser enero.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## blahblahblah (10 Ene 2022)

chemtrails a todas horas


----------



## Risitas (10 Ene 2022)

Vamos a pasar del calentamiento global a la era del hielo.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ene 2022)

Google cancela al excientífico de la NASA Dr. Roy Spencer porque sus informes de datos de temperatura satelital *no son lo suficientemente calientes *


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Johnsons (18 Ene 2022)

Justo vengo de dar un paseo rodeado de ella. Fuera de Europa, pero a nivel del mar, prácticamente.

Hay que aprovechar, pues mañana se viene otra nevada importante y será difícil moverse luego.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## chicken (19 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> chemtrails a todas horas



¿Quizá sean la razón de que cada vez llueva menos en invierno? En otros tiempos, más o menos la mitad de los inviernos eran secos y anticiclónicos, ahora lo son el 80 o el 90%.


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> ¿Quizá sean la razón de que cada vez llueva menos en invierno? En otros tiempos, más o menos la mitad de los inviernos eran secos y anticiclónicos, ahora lo son el 80 o el 90%.



Si. Las chemtrails tiran partículas muy pequeñas (smart dust) que le llaman que hace nubes muy estables. Nada que ver con las pedazo nubes voluminosas y esponjosas que veíamos de pequeños.
Cuando llueve ahora es porque hacen llover con aviones también. (Todo esto está publicados en muchísimos sitios: cloud seeding que le llaman.)


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## chicken (24 Ene 2022)

Este invierno está siendo en gran parte de España el más seco del siglo, junto con los de 2005 y 2012. A una semana de acabar enero, hay muchas ciudades y pueblos que aún no han visto la lluvia.

Cada vez es más evidente que los inviernos se están "secando".


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Ene 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



en serio han de poner el puto arcoiris para el tiempo también? es que estos satánicos no van a dejar nada sin corromper?


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## tixel (29 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Este invierno está siendo en gran parte de España el más seco del siglo, junto con los de 2005 y 2012. A una semana de acabar enero, hay muchas ciudades y pueblos que aún no han visto la lluvia.
> 
> Cada vez es más evidente que los inviernos se están "secando".



Menudas conclusiones sacáis algunos porque un año no llueva. Las mismas que si no para de llover otro.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

En realidad, el Ártico nunca se perdió, salvo en la imaginación calenturienta de los progre-ecolojetas*.

*No es falta de ortografía.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Francotirador Wali (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## fjsanchezgil (20 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ojo, pero en el Ártico se están registrando mínimos históricos.









La capa de hielo de la Antártida registra mínimos históricos


Si la extensión del hielo marino en el océano Ártico está experimentando un rápido declive como resultado del calentamiento global, en el polo opuesto la dinámica de la banquisa ha




amp.elmundo.es





Yo no entiendo nada...


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Abr 2022)

El calentamiento fecal está haciendo estragos, menos mal que nunca nieva más a menos de 2000 metros.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Exacto se vienen los tiempos de los Enfermitos ...o las enfermedades psicosomáticas


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## boyra (3 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Sinceramente estoy cansado de gilipolleces, Lorenzo es de los pocos que dan un poco de realidad a estos alquimistas, a estos chamanes que nos rodean continuamente con su cansino discurso.

Si nos van a dejar sin petroleo, sin viajes en avión, sin el derecho a no vacunarte para sacarte el covid pass, sin dinero para pagar la gasolina, sin pensiones, sin trabajo, sin libertad....que lo hagan de una puta vez.

Es agotador la cantidad de soflamas hay que aguantar continuamente, el discurso único, la resiliencia, mas democracia, el puto no-do de TeleCirco y Antonia3...lo que daria por volver a los 80 y circular tranquilamente sin cinturón


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (11 Jun 2022)

*Greta la Marioneta
Nunca viaja en avión o avioneta
Pero si en yate y limusina mientras que a ti
Te recomienda ir en patinete o bicicleta*

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alberto352 (14 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Javito68 (18 Jun 2022)

Definitivamente antonio sanchez aun va por el año 75 leyendo la hemeroteca, por eso aun se cree lo del cambio climatico, y esa fijacion por el antiguo regimen, renegando de el desenterrando cadaveres, pero emulando su forma de gobierno.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Jul 2022)

Nunca hizo calor en julio, *nunca.*


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

Y a mi qué coño me importa tu subnormalidad escrita pedazo retrasado mental clonazo hijo de puta @Fargo o el subnormal fracasado que seas loser calvo payaso. Ve a comer pollas con tu puta madre y tu padre el maricon, chaperazo.


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## SrPurpuron (11 Ago 2022)

Up a hilo mitológico


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



*Grandes científicos italianos sueltan una bomba sobre el cambio climático*
ElManifiesto.com 03 de agosto de 2022

Sí, hay cambio climático, si hay calentamiento atmosférico, dicen 83 grandes científicos italianos. Pero no es causado por el hombre, sino por la naturaleza.


Los abajo firmantes, ciudadanos y científicos, instamos encarecidamente a los responsables políticos a que adopten políticas de protección medioambiental compatibles con los conocimientos científicos. En particular, existe una urgente necesidad de combatir la contaminación donde ocurra, como lo indicas las prueba científicas. En este sentido, es de lamentar que los conocimientos disponibles en el mundo de la investigación se estén utilizando demasiado tarde para reducir las emisiones antropogénicas de contaminantes que están generalizadas en los sistemas medioambientales tanto continentales como marinos.

*Sin embargo, uno debe ser consciente de que el dióxido de carbono, en sí, no es un contaminante. Por el contrario, es indispensable para la vida en nuestro planeta.*

En las últimas décadas, se han formulado hipótesis de que el calentamiento global de la superficie de la Tierra de aproximadamente 0,9 ° C, observado desde 1850, es anormal y se debe a actividades humanas, en particular a las emisiones de CO2 procedentes del uso de combustibles fósiles.

Esta es la tesis del calentamiento global antropogénico promovida por el Panel Intergubernamental sobre el Cambio Climático de las Naciones Unidas (PICC), cuyas consecuencias serían cambios ambientales tan graves que harían temer que se produzca un daño enorme en un futuro próximo, a menos que se adopten de inmediato medidas drásticas y muy costosas. Muchas naciones de todo el mundo se han unido a programas para reducir las emisiones de dióxido de carbono, y una propaganda cada vez más virulenta invita a adoptar programas cada vez más exigentes cuya implementación, muy costosa para las economías de estos Estados, sería necesaria, según se pretende, para controlar el clima y “salvar” el planeta.

*Sin embargo, el origen antropogénico del calentamiento global es una conjetura no probada, deducida únicamente de ciertos modelos climáticos, es decir, de programas informáticos complejos, llamados modelos de circulación general.*

Por el contrario, la literatura científica ha destacado la existencia de una variabilidad climática natural que los modelos no pueden reproducir, variabilidad natural cada vez mejor verificada.

Esta variabilidad natural representa una parte significativa del calentamiento global observado desde 1850.

*La responsabilidad antropogénica del cambio climático observado en el último siglo es, por lo tanto, excesivamente exagerada y los pronósticos catastróficos no son realistas.*

El clima es el sistema más complejo de nuestro planeta, por lo que debemos abordarlo con métodos apropiados que se adapten a su nivel de complejidad. *Los modelos de simulación del clima no reproducen la variabilidad natural del clima y, en particular, no reconstituyen los períodos cálidos de los últimos 10,000 años. * Estos se han repetido cada mil años: existe el período cálido medieval, bien conocido, el período cálido romano y, en general, los grandes períodos cálidos durante el Holoceno Óptimo [hace 8.000 años].

Estos períodos del pasado fueron más cálidos que el actual, aunque la concentración de CO2 fue más baja que la actual; están vinculados a los ciclos milenarios de la actividad solar. Estos efectos no son reproducidos por los modelos.
*Recuérdese que el calentamiento observado desde 1900 hasta la actualidad comenzó, de hecho, en 1700, es decir, en el punto menor de la Pequeña Edad de Hielo, que es el período más frío de los últimos 10.000 años, y corresponde a un mínimo milenario de actividad solar que los astrofísicos llaman mínimo solar de Maunder*. Desde entonces, la actividad solar, siguiendo su ciclo milenario, ha aumentado y calentado la superficie de la Tierra.

Además, los modelos no logran reproducir las oscilaciones climáticas bien conocidas de periodo de unos 60 años. Estas fueron responsables de un período de calentamiento (1850-1880) seguido de uno de enfriamiento (1880-1910), y posteriormente de un período de calentamiento (1910-1940), su un período de enfriamiento (1940-70) y de un nuevo período de calentamiento (1970-2000) similar al observado hace 60 años.

Los años siguientes (2000-2019) no vieron el aumento predicho por los modelos, de aproximadamente 0.2° C por década, sino una clara estabilidad climática interrumpida esporádicamente por las rápidas oscilaciones naturales del Océano Pacífico ecuatorial, denominadas El Niño Southern Oscillation (ENOS), como la que provocó el calentamiento temporal en 2015 y 2016.

Los medios de comunicación también dicen que los eventos extremos, como los huracanes y los ciclones, han aumentado de manera alarmante. ¡No! Estos eventos, como muchos sistemas climáticos, están modulados por el ciclo de 60 años que se acaba de mencionar. Veamos, por ejemplo, los datos oficiales desde 1880 sobre los ciclones tropicales del Atlántico que afectaron a América del Norte: muestran una fuerte oscilación de 60 años, correlacionada con la oscilación térmica del Océano Atlántico llamada tlantic Multi-decadal Oscillation (AMO). Los picos observados durante diez años son comparables para los años 1880-90, 1940-50 y 1995-2005. De 2005 a 2015, el número de ciclones disminuyó, siguiendo el ciclo anteriormente mencionado.

Por lo tanto, durante el período 1880-2015, no hay correlación entre el número de ciclones, que oscila, y el CO2 que aumenta monótonamente.

El sistema climático aún no es suficientemente comprendido. Si bien es cierto que el CO2 es un gas de efecto invernadero, la sensibilidad del clima a su aumento en la atmósfera es, según el propio IPCC, todavía extremadamente incierta. Se dice que una duplicación de la concentración atmosférica de CO02 de aproximadamente 300 ppm antes de la era industrial a 600 ppm, podría elevar la temperatura media del planeta entre un mínimo de 1° C y un máximo de 5° C.
Esta incertidumbre es enorme. Sin embargo, muchos estudios recientes basados en datos experimentales estiman que la sensibilidad del clima al CO2 es significativamente más baja que la estimada por los modelos del IPCC.

*Así pues, es científicamente irrealista atribuirle al hombre la responsabilidad del calentamiento observado desde 1900 hasta la actualidad. * Las predicciones alarmistas por lo tanto no son creíbles, ya que se basan en modelos cuyos resultados están en contradicción con los datos observados.

*Hay motivos para creer que estos modelos sobrestiman la contribución antropogénica y subestiman la variabilidad climática natural, especialmente la inducida por el sol, la luna y las oscilaciones oceánicas.
Finalmente, los medios de comunicación difundieron el mensaje de que habría un consenso casi unánime entre los científicos sobre la causa antropogénica del cambio climático actual y que, por lo tanto, el debate científico estaría cerrado. Sin embargo, debemos ser conscientes, en primer lugar, de que el método científico requiere que sean los hechos, y no el número de creyentes los que hagan de una conjetura una teoría científica consolidada.

Sea como sea, incluso este supuesto consenso no existe.* Las opiniones de especialistas (climatólogos, meteorólogos, geólogos, geofísicos, astrofísicos) son muy variables y muchos de ellos reconocen la importancia de la contribución natural al calentamiento global observado desde el período preindustrial, e incluso al calentamiento del período que va de la posguerra hasta hoy.

También ha habido peticiones firmadas por miles de científicos en las que se ha expresado su desacuerdo con la hipótesis del calentamiento global antropogénico. Cabe destacar la lanzada en 2007 por el físico F. Seitz, expresidente de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de los Estados Unidos, y la lanzada por el Panel Internacional No Gubernamental sobre el Cambio Climático (NIPCC), cuyo informe de 2009 concluye que _“_la _naturaleza, y no la actividad humana, gobierna el clima”._

*En conclusión, dada la importancia crucial de los combustibles fósiles para el suministro energético de la humanidad, sugerimos que nos neguemos a adherirnos a las políticas para reducir las emisiones atmosféricas de dióxido de carbono bajo el ilusorio pretexto de gobernar el mundo climático.*

COMITÉ DE LANZAMIENTO

*Uberto Crescenti*, profesor emérito de geología aplicada, Università G. D'Annunzio, Chieti-Pescara, ex Rectore magnifique et Président de la Société italienne de géologie.
*Giuliano Panza*, profesor de sismología de la Universidad de Trieste, académico de Lincei y de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias, conocido como el XL, Premio Internacional 2018 de la Unión Americana de Geofísica.
*Alberto Prestininzi,*profesor de geología aplicada, Universidad de La Sapienza, Roma, ex editor científico jefe de la Revista Internacional IJEGE y director del Centro de Investigación sobre Predicción y Control de Riesgos Geológicos.
*Franco Prodi*, profesor de física atmosférica, Universidad de Ferrara.
*Franco Battaglia*, profesor de química física, Universidad de Módena; Movimento Galileo 2001.
*Mario Giaccio,*profesor de tecnología y economía de las fuentes de energía, Universidad G. D'Annunzio, Chieti-Pescara, ex decano de la Facultad de Economía.
*Enrico Miccadei*, profesor de Geografía, Física y Geomorfología, Universidad G. D'Annunzio, Chieti-Pescara.
*Nicola Scafetta*, profesora de física atmosférica y oceanografía, Universidad Frederico II de Nápoles
*FIRMAS *

*Antonino Zichichi, *profesor emérito de Física, Universidad de Bolonia, fundador y presidente del Centro Ettore Majorana para la Cultura Científica en Erice.
*y 82 más*


----------



## LangostaPaco (11 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



Y todavía hay subnormales que se creen las mierdas que sueltan los panfletos y los ciHEZcintificos


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## romeoalfa (19 Ago 2022)

Y recuerdo hace 30 años que decian que en 2010 el levante español habría desaparecido bajo el mar, y el nivel esta donde siempre, ni un metro ha subido


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Y recuerdo hace 30 años que decian que en 2010 el levante español habría desaparecido bajo el mar, y el nivel esta donde siempre, ni un metro ha subido



Ni va a subir ...


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



lo subo y lo veo a:









Great Barrier Reef records highest growth of coral in nearly 40 years


Two-thirds of the Great Barrier Reef in Australia has recorded the highest amount of coral growth in nearly four decades.Australia’s Great Barrier Reef has fallen vulnerable to climate change and widespread mass bleaching because of rising ocean temperatures.The northern and central parts of the...




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## sisebuto (22 Ago 2022)

Léanse las prediciones de la ONU en 2001 sobre el calentamiento güeval. Ya estamos tardando en mandar a tomar por culo a esta banda de terroristas climáticos y plandémicos.





2020: El Mediterráneo sin playas. CR280


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (16 Sep 2022)

la siensia...


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Oct 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Hay con la ciencia por consenso. Me encanta el olor a quema brujas por la radio


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Oct 2022)

Estas cosas hay que decirlas alto y claro, no para competir con los altavoces de los carceleros, que es imposible, sino para permanecer honrados.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Oct 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



charo de mierda vocera retrasada 



Homero+10 dijo:


>



retrasado mental severo


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Nov 2022)

Nevazo y lefazo incoming en la votontada nwo.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Brigit (5 Nov 2022)

Jajaja, habría que hacer un hilo recopilatorio con todos los pronósticos fallidos. Habría para una enciclopedia.


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (23 Nov 2022)

Pillo sitio para este invierno


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2022)

De mientras Londres cierra espacio aéreo por tremenda nevada en pleno otoño.

Pero tranquis que el CO2 calienta a los npcs.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> De mientras Londres cierra espacio aéreo por tremenda nevada en pleno otoño.
> 
> Pero tranquis que el CO2 calienta a los npcs.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Fa caloret, hoy en un diario de SUBNORMALES españordo he leído que el turismo se iba a retirar del sureste de hezpein por el caloret!!! Jajajja


----------



## Fabs (12 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




XDXD Ésta hasta me hizo reír:
¡Ha capturado con su telescopio una imagen donde claramente se distingue el casquete polar de Marte! XDXDXD


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cicciolino (17 Dic 2022)

J-Z es la Blancanieves del Telepi: busca cuatro quesos y encuentra bukkake.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (24 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros
> 
> Nueve carreteras cortadas en León, que entra en alerta por frío y nieve
> 
> ...



No se rick nieve habrá pero cada vez tengo que ir más arriba para esquiar


----------



## Atenea2022 (24 Dic 2022)

A mí lo que me llama la atención viendo esta noticia de la mega tormenta en el Telediario de TVE es que se habla de pavorosas temperaturas bajo cero en Chicago, centro de EEUU, etc, pero NO se dice nada de lo que pueda estar pasando en Canadá... ¿Siguen vivos?


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Ene 2023)

Basura gentuza periodistas hdgp


----------



## mvpower (1 Ene 2023)

Los ejpertos, junto con los parásitos del estado mafiosos comunista-fascista, certifican ante notario que el sol en 2030 saldrá por el oeste y se pondrá por el este jajajaj.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ene 2023)




----------



## Homero+10 (Lunes a la(s) 1:40 PM)




----------



## Homero+10 (Martes a la(s) 1:37 PM)




----------



## Homero+10 (Ayer a la(s) 5:53 PM)




----------

